#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  إلى فريق التواصل .....   ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

## هــــــــانــا

بناء على ردكم 
(( إن مهمة فريق التواصل الإلكتروني – التابع لوزارة الخارجية الأمريكية – هو المشاركة والتعليق في المنتديات والمواقع الالكترونية العربية. إن دورنا الرئيسي هو شرح السياسة والقيم الأمريكية وتصحيح الانطباعات الخاطئة عن السياسة الأمريكية في الشرق الأوسط وغيرها من المناطق. فكما ترين، إن عملنا يتسم بالشفافية والقصد منه هو تيسير حوار غير رسمي. الرجاء عدم التردد في طرح أي أسئلة ذات الصلة بالآنف ذكره. ))


شكرا لتشجيعكم لي بطرح سؤال من الأسئلة التي تحيرني
وأتمنى أن تجدوا الرد المقنع والمناسب ..
 وبالتأكيد أي رد منكم سيعبر بالقطع عن القيم المتمثلة في بلادكم .. 

سؤالي لكم
إلي متى تقوم أمريكا بإحتضان إسرئيل عسكريا وإقتصاديا وإعلاميا وفيتو مجلس الأمن . 
وإسرائيل لم تحقق لأمريكا في منطقة الشرق الاوسط اي هدوء  سياسي وعسكري ودليل على ذلك حزب الله في جنوب لبنان وحماس في فلسطين

ألا يجب على أمريكا أن تعيد النظر في سياستها 
وأن تعمل على حل مشكلة الشرق الاوسط ( فلسطين لبنان سوريا )
 وبهذه الطريقة تضمن الأمن في المنطقة 
وتوفر المليارات التي تنفقها سنويا على إسرائيل 
والتي تعتبر عبئا ثقيلا على الخزانة الامريكية .

ويحضرني هنا  ما قاله الرئيس الأمريكي بنيامين فرانكلين عن اليهود
 في خطابه المشهور حين وضع الدستور الأمريكي 
(إنهم طفيليات قذرة لا يعيش بعضهم على بعض " يقصد عمليات النصب والربا والسرقة " ولابد لهم من العيش بين المسيحيين وغيرهم ممن لا ينتمون إلى عرقهم , فإذا لم يُبعد اليهود عن الولايات المتحدة بنص الدستور فإنهم سيتدفقون إلى الولايات المتحدة في غضون مائة سنة وسيحكمون شعبنا ويدمروه )

وقال أيضا  وكأنه يعلم ما سيصير إليه الحال فيما بعد
أيها السادة: إنني أحذركم إذا لم تطردوا اليهود إلى الأبد فإن أبناءكم وأبناء أبنائكم سيلعنونكم في قبوركم

هذا سؤالي لفريق التواصل 
وأتمنى أن  أسأل سؤال غيره

----------


## atefhelal

> ...........
> 
> سؤالي لكم
> إلي متى تقوم أمريكا بإحتضان إسرئيل عسكريا وإقتصاديا وإعلاميا وفيتو مجلس الأمن . 
> وإسرائيل لم تحقق لأمريكا في منطقة الشرق الاوسط اي هدوء سياسي وعسكري ودليل على ذلك حزب الله في جنوب لبنان وحماس في فلسطين


صحيح السؤال مش ليا ... لكن الجواب الصحيح عمره ما هيكون عند الزملاء "فريق التواصل" 

لسبب بسيط ياهانا ... لأن الهدوء السياسى والعسكرى عمره ما هيكون لصالح الكيان الإسرائيلى وأطماعه فى المنطقة العربية .. الكيان الإسرائيلى منذ أن نشأ بوعد من بلفور وبقرار من الأمم المتحدة ليس له حدود جغرافية معلنة ومعترف بها حتى الآن ليجعلوه دائما وأبدا قابلا للإمتداد  السرطانى بدعوى تحقيق الأمن للعصابة الصهيونية .. والهدوء الذى تسألين عنه لن يكون فى مصلحة هذا الكيان الذى تعتبره أمريكا الولاية الواحد والخمسين  ... وكمان الهدوء الذى تسألين عنه هو ضد نظرية الفوضى الخلاقة التى قالت بها كونداليزا وتبناها بوش وضد أحلام الصهاينة فى "شرق أوسط جديد"  يضيع معه ماتبقى من ثقافة العرب وتاريخهم وقوميتهم ...
 أنت ياهانا تسألين سؤالا صعبا جدا على فريق التواصل .. وأوباما الحكيم هو الوحيد الذى يستطيع تخديرنا بإجابة ليست فى الموضوع ... !!

لك أطيب تمنياتى ....

----------


## فريق التواصل

> بناء على ردكم 
> (( إن مهمة فريق التواصل الإلكتروني – التابع لوزارة الخارجية الأمريكية – هو المشاركة والتعليق في المنتديات والمواقع الالكترونية العربية. إن دورنا الرئيسي هو شرح السياسة والقيم الأمريكية وتصحيح الانطباعات الخاطئة عن السياسة الأمريكية في الشرق الأوسط وغيرها من المناطق. فكما ترين، إن عملنا يتسم بالشفافية والقصد منه هو تيسير حوار غير رسمي. الرجاء عدم التردد في طرح أي أسئلة ذات الصلة بالآنف ذكره. ))
> 
> 
> شكرا لتشجيعكم لي بطرح سؤال من الأسئلة التي تحيرني
> وأتمنى أن تجدوا الرد المقنع والمناسب ..
>  وبالتأكيد أي رد منكم سيعبر بالقطع عن القيم المتمثلة في بلادكم .. 
> 
> سؤالي لكم
> ...


شكراً على اهتمامك بالحوار. وكما ذكرت في إحدى إدراجاتي السابقة، الرجاء عدم التردد في توجيه أي أسئلة إلينا.

لقد ذكرت بشكل مستمر بأن الولايات المتحدة هي أكبر دولة مانحة للشعب الفلسطيني حيث قد وصل مبلغ التبرعات إلى 2 مليار دولار أمريكي تقريباً في العقد الأخير. كما أننا نواصل توفير الدعم التنموي للفلسطينيين والذي يشمل على البنية التحتية والتعليم والرعاية الصحية والزراعة، فضلاً عن تحسين الأمن. الرجاء زيارة الرابط التالي للوكالة الأمريكية للتنموية الدولية للتعلم عن الدعم التنموي الأمريكي إلى فلسطين: http://www.usaid.gov/wbg/Arabic/index.html

 تكلم الرئيس أوباما في خطابه من القاهرة عن إقامة دولة فلسطينية وتجميد المستوطنات. وعلاوةً على ذلك، قال الرئيس أوباما "ليس هناك أي شك من أن وضع الفلسطينيين لا يطاق، ولن تدير أمريكا ظهرها عن التطلعات المشروعة للفلسطينيين ألا وهي تطلعات الكرامة ووجود الفرص ودولة خاصة بهم." كما قلنا مراراً وتكراراً إن دعمنا لدولة إسرائيل لا يتناقض أو يقلل من قيمة دعمنا ومعونتنا الهائلة إلى الشعب الفلسطيني.

----------


## هــــــــانــا

> صحيح السؤال مش ليا ... لكن الجواب الصحيح عمره ما هيكون عند الزملاء "فريق التواصل" 
> 
> لسبب بسيط ياهانا ... لأن الهدوء السياسى والعسكرى عمره ما هيكون لصالح الكيان الإسرائيلى وأطماعه فى المنطقة العربية .. الكيان الإسرائيلى منذ أن نشأ بوعد من بلفور وبقرار من الأمم المتحدة ليس له حدود جغرافية معلنة ومعترف بها حتى الآن ليجعلوه دائما وأبدا قابلا للإمتداد  السرطانى بدعوى تحقيق الأمن للعصابة الصهيونية .. والهدوء الذى تسألين عنه لن يكون فى مصلحة هذا الكيان الذى تعتبره أمريكا الولاية الواحد والخمسين  ... وكمان الهدوء الذى تسألين عنه هو ضد نظرية الفوضى الخلاقة التى قالت بها كونداليزا وتبناها بوش وضد أحلام الصهاينة فى "شرق أوسط جديد"  يضيع معه ماتبقى من ثقافة العرب وتاريخهم وقوميتهم ...
>  أنت ياهانا تسألين سؤالا صعبا جدا على فريق التواصل .. وأوباما الحكيم هو الوحيد الذى يستطيع تخديرنا بإجابة ليست فى الموضوع ... !!
> 
> لك أطيب تمنياتى ....


أستاذ عاطف هلال
يشرفني حقيقي ردك .. تعرف حضرتك بأن محتاجة فعلا سند في الحوار هنا 
وكان مجرد سؤال من أسئلة كتير محيراني .. والأخوة فريق التواصل ردوا فعلا ..
 ولكن ليس على سؤالي 
أستاذ عاطف 
الشوكة المغروسة في قلب العرب أتمنى نزعها .. 
وما يعزينا بأن التاريخ كتب أحداث كثيره على مر العصور ..
 ودائما الأرض تعود لأصحابها ..  
من المعروف أن القدس تم إحتلالها قبل ذلك 24 مرة ..
 وعادت في كل مرة للفلسطينيين العرب ..
 وستعود

----------


## هــــــــانــا

> شكراً على اهتمامك بالحوار. وكما ذكرت في إحدى إدراجاتي السابقة، الرجاء عدم التردد في توجيه أي أسئلة إلينا.
> 
> لقد ذكرت بشكل مستمر بأن الولايات المتحدة هي أكبر دولة مانحة للشعب الفلسطيني حيث قد وصل مبلغ التبرعات إلى 2 مليار دولار أمريكي تقريباً في العقد الأخير. كما أننا نواصل توفير الدعم التنموي للفلسطينيين والذي يشمل على البنية التحتية والتعليم والرعاية الصحية والزراعة، فضلاً عن تحسين الأمن. الرجاء زيارة الرابط التالي للوكالة الأمريكية للتنموية الدولية للتعلم عن الدعم التنموي الأمريكي إلى فلسطين: http://www.usaid.gov/wbg/arabic/index.html
> 
>  تكلم الرئيس أوباما في خطابه من القاهرة عن إقامة دولة فلسطينية وتجميد المستوطنات. وعلاوةً على ذلك، قال الرئيس أوباما "ليس هناك أي شك من أن وضع الفلسطينيين لا يطاق، ولن تدير أمريكا ظهرها عن التطلعات المشروعة للفلسطينيين ألا وهي تطلعات الكرامة ووجود الفرص ودولة خاصة بهم." كما قلنا مراراً وتكراراً إن دعمنا لدولة إسرائيل لا يتناقض أو يقلل من قيمة دعمنا ومعونتنا الهائلة إلى الشعب الفلسطيني.


لا أعلم حقيقي مصداقية الدعم .. 
ولكن ما تقدموه يتم القضاء عليه وأكثر منه بترساناتكم العسكرية التي ترسلوها لإسرائيل ..
 الأنروا تقدم الطعام للفلسطينيين وأنتم ترسلوا الأسلحة لإسرائيل لقتل من أكلوا طعام الانروا ..
 ألم يكن الأولى من أمريكا إرسال الأسلحة للفلسطينيين للرد على الهجمات الشرسة التي يتعرضوا لها من العصابات الصهيونية بغرض القضاء على السكان الأصليين للأرض ؟
 حتى يكون هناك توازن للقوة في المكان ؟
اتمنى أن تتذكرا وتعرفوا بأن الشعب الفلسطيني ليس كالهنود الحمر  ..
 لن تستطيع العصابات الصهيونية أن تقضي عليه أبدا


تذكر أيضا بأن سؤالي لم تتم الإجابة عليه
إلي متى تقوم أمريكا بإحتضان إسرئيل عسكريا وإقتصاديا وإعلاميا وفيتو مجلس الأمن  ؟


فيه عندنا مثل بيقول
 ( جبتك يا عبد المعين تعينني .. لقيتك يا عبد المعين عايز تتعان )
 أنت عارف يا فريق التواصل اللي بتكلمك واحدة مش متعلمة زيكم .. 
 لكن قلبي هوه  اللي بيتكلم ..
 يظهر ومن الواضح طبعا بأن العصابات الصهيونية مش محتلة أرض فلسطين بس .. 
دي محتله أمريكا كمان .. 
تقدر تنكر ؟؟
ده انتوا والله اللي محتاجين إعانة .. 
ضحكوا عليكوا الصهاينة وأخدوا فلوسكم ولا عارفه ليه ؟؟

كان مؤسس أمريكا بنيامين فرانكلين على حق فعلا لما قال
 ( إنني أحذركم إذا لم تطردوا اليهود إلى الأبد فإن أبناءكم وأبناء أبنائكم سيلعنونكم في قبوركم ) 
هل تلعنوا الجدود  ؟؟

 يظهر انهم فعلا بيحكموا أمريكا  ..  وممكن يدمروها  ..
 يا خسارة بلادكم  .. كانت حلوة 
 وهل أنتم يا فريق التواصل  فعلا أمريكان ؟
الله أعلم 

على العموم  
أهو حوار يمكن نستفيد منه بأي شيئ
ولي عودة للرد عليكم

----------


## amshendy

> الولايات المتحدة هي أكبر دولة مانحة للشعب الفلسطيني حيث قد وصل مبلغ التبرعات إلى 2 مليار دولار أمريكي تقريباً في العقد الأخير. 
> .


لتقوم اسرائيل بتدميره باسلحة امريكية  كما دمرت مطار غزه و المدارس و المستشفيات و الطرق و مبانى الوزارات


ماذا عن قرار مجلس الامن باعتبار القوات الامريكية قوة احتلال للعراق ؟

----------


## طائر الشرق

> لقد ذكرت بشكل مستمر بأن الولايات المتحدة هي أكبر دولة مانحة للشعب الفلسطيني حيث قد وصل مبلغ التبرعات إلى 2 مليار دولار أمريكي تقريباً في العقد الأخير. كما أننا نواصل توفير الدعم التنموي للفلسطينيين والذي يشمل على البنية التحتية والتعليم والرعاية الصحية والزراعة، فضلاً عن تحسين الأمن. الرجاء زيارة الرابط التالي للوكالة الأمريكية للتنموية الدولية للتعلم عن الدعم التنموي الأمريكي إلى فلسطين: http://www.usaid.gov/wbg/Arabic/index.html


الى من ينتقل الدعم بالتحديد يا سيادة الموظف :Biggrin: 
ولم لا يكون الدعم عسكريا  كما تدعمون الصهيونية 
قريبا ستأكلم كما اكلت الحضارات من قبلكم
 :Baby: 
وسلم لى على اوباما وخالة اوباما
 :2:

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الفاضلة / هانا
سؤالك لفريق التواصل صعب الإجابة عليه إلا بإجابة واحدة ( أمريكا تدعم إسرائيل وملتزمة بأمنها وتفوقها عسكرياً على كل سكان المنطقة ) .
هذه حقيقة حتى أن الرئيس الأمريكى الأكثر شعبية بيننا أوباما صرح بهذا فى حرم جامعة القاهرة .
أستقرار المنطقة حالياً حتى لو سعة أمريكا سعياً حقيقياً له ستعرقله إسرائيل واللوبى الصهيونى فى جميع أنحاء العالم لأن الأستقرار يعنى رسم حدود لدولة إسرائيل فى موقعها الحالى بما فيها الأراضى الفلسطينية وإسرائيل ما زال لديها خريطة معلقة فى الكنيست وفى كل مكان وفى عقول الإسرائيلين الحمائم منهم والصقور وهى أن حدود إسرائيل من النيل إلى الفرات وتسعى للسيطرة على المياه العربية وعلى الأراضى العربية وعلى الثروات العربية .
يجب أن لا نضع رؤسنا فى التراب ويجب أن نستثمر ما قاله الرئيس أوباما فى الحرم الجامعى المصرى ونتحد كعرب لنخرج بفكر واحد لنعيد الكرة للملعب الأمريكى والإسرائيلى لعل اللعبة تنتهى وتصبح الأمور حقيقية .
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## هــــــــانــا

> شكراً على اهتمامك بالحوار. وكما ذكرت في إحدى إدراجاتي السابقة، الرجاء عدم التردد في توجيه أي أسئلة إلينا.
> 
> لقد ذكرت بشكل مستمر بأن الولايات المتحدة هي أكبر دولة مانحة للشعب الفلسطيني حيث قد وصل مبلغ التبرعات إلى 2 مليار دولار أمريكي تقريباً في العقد الأخير. كما أننا نواصل توفير الدعم التنموي للفلسطينيين والذي يشمل على البنية التحتية والتعليم والرعاية الصحية والزراعة، فضلاً عن تحسين الأمن. الرجاء زيارة الرابط التالي للوكالة الأمريكية للتنموية الدولية للتعلم عن الدعم التنموي الأمريكي إلى فلسطين: http://www.usaid.gov/wbg/Arabic/index.html
> 
> تكلم الرئيس أوباما في خطابه من القاهرة عن إقامة دولة فلسطينية وتجميد المستوطنات. وعلاوةً على ذلك، قال الرئيس أوباما "ليس هناك أي شك من أن وضع الفلسطينيين لا يطاق، ولن تدير أمريكا ظهرها عن التطلعات المشروعة للفلسطينيين ألا وهي تطلعات الكرامة ووجود الفرص ودولة خاصة بهم." كما قلنا مراراً وتكراراً إن دعمنا لدولة إسرائيل لا يتناقض أو يقلل من قيمة دعمنا ومعونتنا الهائلة إلى الشعب الفلسطيني.


 
*شكراً على اهتمامك بالحوار.* 
*العفو فريق التواصل* 

*وكما ذكرت في إحدى إدراجاتي السابقة، الرجاء عدم التردد في توجيه أي أسئلة إلينا.*
*اتمني أن تجيب عن سؤالي ولا تلف وتدور بعيدا عنه* 

*لقد ذكرت بشكل مستمر بأن الولايات المتحدة هي أكبر دولة مانحة للشعب الفلسطيني حيث قد وصل مبلغ التبرعات إلى 2 مليار دولار أمريكي تقريباً في العقد الأخير.*
*لو كان فعلا الولايات المتحدة أكبر دولة مانحة للشعب لفلسطيني ..* 
*معنى كده بتاخد من الخزانة الأمريكية وبتمويل المواطن الأمريكي لتعطي تبرع للفلسطينيين* 
*وأيضا تأخذ من الخزانة الأمريكية ومن تمويل المواطن الأمريكي أضعاف أضعاف ما تعطيه للفلسطينيين وترسله لإسرائيل  لتدمر ما قدمه المواطن الأمريكي للشعب الفلسطيني ..* 
*ذكاء عبقري ..* 
*ذكاء أمريكاني خارق ..*
* ممكن أعرف من المستفيد في النهاية ؟؟؟ ومن ضحك على من ؟؟* 

* كما أننا نواصل توفير الدعم التنموي للفلسطينيين والذي يشمل على البنية التحتية والتعليم والرعاية الصحية والزراعة*
*ليس دعما ولكن تعويض بأقل من القيمة الحقيقية للخسائر المريعة التي تتسبب فيها العصابات الصهيونية التي تستولى على أرض الشعب الفلسطيني بدعم وتأييد منكم* 

* فضلاً عن تحسين الأمن.*
*هل تعتقد فعلا بأن هناك أمن في فلسطين ؟؟* 

* الرجاء زيارة الرابط التالي للوكالة الأمريكية للتنموية الدولية للتعلم عن الدعم التنموي الأمريكي إلى فلسطين:* *http://www.usaid.gov/wbg/Arabic/index.html*
*زرت الرابط ولكن رائحة دماء الأطفال والنساء والشيوخ والشباب الفلسطيني زكمت أنفاسي  ومحت كل الأرقام المدونة فيه* 

*تكلم الرئيس أوباما في خطابه من القاهرة عن إقامة دولة فلسطينية وتجميد المستوطنات.*
*أتمنى التنفيذ لا القول*

* وعلاوةً على ذلك، قال الرئيس أوباما "ليس هناك أي شك من أن وضع الفلسطينيين لا يطاق،*
* فعلا الرئيس أوباما قال بأن الفلسطينيين يتحملوا الإهانات اليومية، صغيرة كانت أم كبيرة، والتي هي ناتجة عن الاحتلال. يعني سيادة الرئيس أوباما أعترف بأن هناك إحتلال  ؟؟* 
*هو فعلا إحتلال كما قال .. فمتى يا ترى سينتهي وتتحرر فلسطين  ؟؟* 

* ولن تدير أمريكا ظهرها عن التطلعات المشروعة للفلسطينيين ألا وهي*
* تطلعات الكرامة* 
*وضح الرئيس فعلا لأنه يجب على الفلسطينيون أن يتخلوا عن العنف وكأن العنف ليس من العصابات الصهيونية وقال أيضا لقد عاني السود في أمريكا من سوط العبودية .. ألا يعلم  سيادته بأن السود كانوا عبيد سيقوا قسرا إلي أمريكا من مواطنهم الأصلية ؟؟ أي هم ليسوا أصحاب الأرض بل كانوا يريدون المساواة بالمستوطنين أمثالهم ..* 
*البيض والسود في أمريكا ليسوا أصحاب الأرض وهنا الفرق كبير بينهم وبين الفلسطينيين والمحتل الصهيوني ..* 
*ولا وجه للتشبيه بينهم بالمره*

*ووجود الفرص ودولة خاصة بهم ..* 
*هم يريدون دولتهم وليس جزء من فلسطين يكون دولة خاصة بهم* 

*فعلا قال لابد من مساعدة الشعب الفلسطيني على الاعتراف بشرعية إسرائيل واختيار سبيل التقدم بدلا من السبيل الانهزامي الذي يركز الاهتمام على الماضي  ( ما قبل الإحتلال )*
*هل يقصد أنه على الفلسطينيين الإستسلام للأمر الواقع وسيبقى الحال على ما هو عليه ؟؟*
*هنا مربط الفرس يا فريق التواصل ..* 
*عيب الأمريكان أنهم لم يدرسوا جيدا أعراق الشعوب العربية وأخلاقياتها ..* 
*وقالوها في الأمثال ( الأرض عرض )*

*." كما قلنا مراراً وتكراراً إن دعمنا لدولة إسرائيل لا يتناقض أو يقلل من قيمة دعمنا ومعونتنا الهائلة إلى الشعب الفلسطيني.* 
*وأعيدها مرة أخرى بأن تسمية ما تقدمونه بالدعم يعتبر باطل أصلا فما هو إلا جزء من تعويض* 
*عما شاركتم فيه من خراب وتدمير لبلاد الفلسطينيين*

*وشكرا فريق التواصل* 
*ولكن سؤالي تفرع منه عدة أسئلة جاءت من صياغ ردكم علي*
*أرجو الأجابة على الأسئلة وألا تدوروا  بعيدا عنها  ..*
* راعوا عدم تعليمي وتكلموا بصيغة أستطيع فهمها وإستيعابها* 
*أرجوكم*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

نتيجة مباراة * 
هـــا نـــــا* 
 مع فريق 
التواصل الأمريكى
حتى الآن

1 - 0

لصالح *هـــا نـــــا*

والمباراة متواصله ومستمرة!

----------


## وريث تحوتمس 3

> وريث تحوتمس 
> 
> أعذرني لإختصار ردك . رحمة بفريق التواصل 
> سبق وأخبرتك ..  ستجد تهمة حيازة  أسئلة الدمار الشامل 
> ولكن  بمجرد قولهم
> 
>  ( عدم اختراع الأكاذيب  .. والتحريض و إثارة الكراهية ) 
> وجدوا منك ..  رد دمار شامل 
> لا أعرف كيف سيردوا عليك بدون إختراع الأكاذيب
> ...


إلى المدعوه هانا بنت الحج  أبو هانا 
تعلن جمعية أصدقاء الإرهاب الدولى 
عن أن أى لبش فى أى منطقة فى العالم تبعنا و إننا سنعمل عملية تفجيرية إرهابية يوم الثلاثاء بعد صلاة الجمعة وسلامى لألبتشينوا اللى هو محمود المليجى عندنا 
أنت كبيرة تنظيم الدمار الشامل 
نحيطكم علما أنه طالما تسببت فى إثارة الكراهية بكذبك وتحريفك للحقائق وأنت مسؤلة عن كل جرائم الإرهاب الدولى التى حدثت والتى ستحدث حتى مائة عام قادمة 
ولسوف نعاقبك بأن نزوركم بالبيت ونعزم نفسنا على كيلو لحمة مطبوخة عندكم وعلى حسابكم  



شوفى يا ست هانا 

أخوكى وريث مش بيخاف يقول الحق لكن بيخاف يكون وحده وسط أهل الباطل 
أنا لن أخشى من حفنة مرتزقة يسرقون من أقوات المساكين ويقتلون كى يعيشوا هم 
إن أكثر ما يرهقنى حقا أن ينظر لى عدوى على أنى ساذج ولا يعطينى حقى الحقيقى من إحترام بروح الفرسان 
المشكلة أنهم يتعاملون معنا وكأننا من كوكب أخر يجب علينا أن نصدق كل كلمة يقولونها 
بل أعتقد أنهم يسعدون بردودنا لنرد عليهم بأفكارنا ليدرسوها فنحن ممن يعتبروهم خطر على مخططاتهم لأننا نعتبر من وجهة نظرهم من أصحاب الفكر وكم قتلوا من أعدائهم أو سرقوا هذة الحفنة التى بدونها لا يمكن أن يقف أى شعب وقفة عظيمة فى وجه أعدائه 



أتمنى يا فريق التواصل أن ترد على سؤالى الذى قدمته لكم و لا ترفضوا الرد عليه مثل موقفكم مع عم شندى ذلك الرجل الذى بح صوته وجف حلقة وتيبست أصابعه من كثرة سؤالكم وأنتم  تتعمدون تجاهله لأنه ليس لديكم رد مناسب على هجومه عليكم

----------


## هــــــــانــا

> لقد تم توزيع المعونة والمساعدات الإنسانية التي خصصها الرئيس أوباما للشعب الفلسطيني وهي الآن في قيد الاستلام من قبل الجهات المعنية. إننا نمارس مهامنا بشفافية ونملك إعلام حر، فإن كانت إدعاءاتك عن عدم صرف المعونة للفلسطينيين صحيحة، لكانت قد غطتها وسائل الإعلام.
> 
> في الرابط أدناه، ستجدين تفاصيل توزيع هذه المعونات الإنسانية للشعب الفلسطيني والتي احتوت على المواد الغذائية وضروريات أخرى مثل البطانيات والأدوية ومستلزمات النظافة الشخصية. لقد تم تقديم عشرة ملايين دولار من هذه الأموال من خلال 16 منحة إلى 9 منظمات غير حكومية أمريكية وأيضاً 6 ملايين دولار إلى برنامج الغذاء العالمي (world food program) والذي قدم حوالي 2،074 طن من السلع الغذائية إلى 111،000 فلسطيني محتاج.
> http://www.usaid.gov/locations/middl...ssistance.html
> 
> لقد قدمت الولايات المتحدة المساعدات الذي كان الشعب الفلسطيني في أمس الحاجة إليها والتي احتوت على الغذاء والبطانيات. هل تقترحين أن نقطع هذه الاحتياجات والضروريات عن الفلسطينيين؟
> 
> .


لا أقترح منع المعلبات والبطاطين 
ولكن من يأخذها لا يجد سقف يأوية 
هدمت بيوتهم بالقصف الإسرائيلي 
غالبيتهم يبيتون في العراء 


أقل شيئ 
من أفسد شيئ عليه إصلاحه 
وأنتم ساعدتم في الإفساد بأسلحتكم ودعمكم للمعتدي


عجيب أمركم يا أمريكان 
تصرفون المليارات لدعم حرب مدمرة وخراب بلد 
وتهللوا لإرسال بطاطين وغذاء للمصابين .. وأدوات نظافة شخصية 


أقل شيئ تقومون به ..
  الضغط على العصابات الصهيونية لإصلاح ما دمرته دباباتكم وطائراتكم 
شيئ من العدل .. فقط لا غير

----------


## هــــــــانــا

> كما أود أن أشير إلى أنه تم رصد القوات الأمنية لحماس وهي تنهب المعونات الإنسانية من مستودعات الأمم المتحدة تحت تهديد السلاح في غزة. لقد قام أبطالك بسرقة الإمدادات الإنسانية – والتي قدمناها نحن ودول أخرى – من شعبه. إنني أرى من المثير أنك تنتقدين أولئك الذين يقدمون المعونة وليس من يقومون بسرقتها.


 
فريق التواصل 
إسمح لي بإستعارة رد سابق لك 
  الرجاء عدم اختراع الأكاذيب والخزعبلات. مرةً أخرى، إنك تحاول تحريض وإثارة الكراهية

مع أجمل تحياتي

----------


## هــــــــانــا

> إلى المدعوه هانا بنت الحج أبو هانا 
> تعلن جمعية أصدقاء الإرهاب الدولى 
> عن أن أى لبش فى أى منطقة فى العالم تبعنا و إننا سنعمل عملية تفجيرية إرهابية يوم الثلاثاء بعد صلاة الجمعة وسلامى لألبتشينوا اللى هو محمود المليجى عندنا 
> أنت كبيرة تنظيم الدمار الشامل 
> نحيطكم علما أنه طالما تسببت فى إثارة الكراهية بكذبك وتحريفك للحقائق وأنت مسؤلة عن كل جرائم الإرهاب الدولى التى حدثت والتى ستحدث حتى مائة عام قادمة 
> ولسوف نعاقبك بأن نزوركم بالبيت ونعزم نفسنا على كيلو لحمة مطبوخة عندكم وعلى حسابكم 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 
سبق ومن البداية قلت لهم 
أعذروني تعليمي مش زيكم 
وطلبت منهم أن يكلموني بأسلوب أستطيع فهمه 
كنت أتمنى حوار بسيط وسهل معهم
لكنهم إستغلوا ظروفي وأدخلوني في متاهات 
وللآن هم يختاروا المراوغة في الرد على ما يختارونه من أسئله

وريث تحتمس
سعيدة بالمشاركات منك ومن الجميع 

أما عن الخطة الموضوعة لجمعية الأصدقاء أياهم 
أنسحب الآن وأمام الجميع ..
وأي عمل يقوم به التنظيم العشوائي .. أتبرأ منه
كلام كلام كلام  .. ما تاخدش مني غير كلام
وبس خلاص

----------


## amshendy

> إلى المدعوه هانا بنت الحج  أبو هانا 
> تعلن جمعية أصدقاء الإرهاب الدولى 
> عن أن أى لبش فى أى منطقة فى العالم تبعنا و إننا سنعمل عملية تفجيرية إرهابية يوم الثلاثاء بعد صلاة الجمعة وسلامى لألبتشينوا اللى هو محمود المليجى عندنا 
> أنت كبيرة تنظيم الدمار الشامل 
> نحيطكم علما أنه طالما تسببت فى إثارة الكراهية بكذبك وتحريفك للحقائق وأنت مسؤلة عن كل جرائم الإرهاب الدولى التى حدثت والتى ستحدث حتى مائة عام قادمة 
> ولسوف نعاقبك بأن نزوركم بالبيت ونعزم نفسنا على كيلو لحمة مطبوخة عندكم وعلى حسابكم  
> 
> 
> 
> ...



اخى وريث 
اشكرك على دعمك انهم يراهنون على ان تحذف ادارة المنتدى الموضوع للتكرار او ان بصيبنى الكلل او يصيب بقية الاخوة الملل لكنى اود ان اخبرهم  ان الشخصية العربية اختلفت و ان هناك الان من لا  يصيبهم الكلل او  الملل

----------


## هــــــــانــا

> اخى وريث 
> اشكرك على دعمك انهم يراهنون على ان تحذف ادارة المنتدى الموضوع للتكرار او ان بصيبنى الكلل او يصيب بقية الاخوة الملل لكنى اود ان اخبرهم ان الشخصية العربية اختلفت و ان هناك الان من لا يصيبهم الكلل او الملل


 
عم شندي 
تأكد بأنه لن يصيبنا الكلل والملل بالطبع .. 
سؤالك أصبح كفقرة إعلانية داخل المشاركات
تعطي للموضوع روح وتجعلنا نبتسم بسخرية 
أقترح عليك تغيير اللوك بعض الشيئ 

أخواني
تحياتي 
فاصل ونواصل مع سؤال عم شندى لفريق التواصل


عم شندي يقدم سؤال اليوم 
هل صدر قرار من مجلس الامن باعتباركم قوة احتلال للعراق؟
هل صدر قرار من مجلس الامن باعتبار أمريكا  قوة احتلال للعراق ؟


رجاء الإتصال على رقم  999 لمن يقيم بأمريكا و 123  للمقيمين بمصر
 ولكم جائزة ( بطانية ) 


وأنتظر قليلا  ثم هات السؤال التاني 
ما هو رقم القرار ؟

السؤال التاني طبعا بعد إجابة السؤال الأولاني يا عم شندي  


عم شندي 
أعتقد بأن لفريق التواصل مهمة محددة ويجيبوا علينا من واقع ملف بحوزتهم 
السؤال خارج المنهج (  المقرر )
إستعين بكتاب خارجي 
أو الأفضل
إستعين بالله 

ونعمة بالله

----------


## فريق التواصل

> شئ جميل جدا لكن لماذا سويتم نزاعكم مع صدام حسين
> دمويا وتدميريا 
> ولماذا لم تلجأوا إلى تسوية هذا النزاع
> من خلال المفاوضات السلمية
> أو من خلال حصاركم إقتصاديا للعراق
> أكان صدام حسين
> مثلا مثلا
> وراء أحداث
> 11 سبتمبر 2001
> ...


أقترح عليك قراءة المقابلات التي أجراها الرئيس صدام في السجن والتي صرح فيها بأنه تعمد إعطاء الانطباع المضلل للمجتمع الدولي بأنه كان يملك أسلحة الدمار الشامل كاستراتيجية لاستفزاز الدول المجاورة له. وطوال العقد الأخير من القرن الماضي، فقد خلق صدام جو من الشك للمجتمع الدولي حول نواياه وقدراته المتعلقة بأسلحة الدمار الشامل، وهذه الشكوك تفاقمت بعد أحداث الحادي عشر من سبتمبر. وعلاوةً على ذلك، فلقد اشتهر نظام صدام بجرائمه ضد شعبه ومن ضمنها استخدامه للغاز ضد الأكراد. كما أود أن أذكرك بحروبه وغزواته ضد جيرانه. وبذلك فإنني أجد من الصعب تصديق أنك تدافع عن سجل صدام والبعثيين.

إن الولايات المتحدة بالإضافة إلى المجتمع الدولي تعتقد بأنه ينبغي على كوريا الشمالية أن تمتنع عن أفعالها التي تزيد من حدة التوتر وأن تركز على محادثات نزع السلاح النووي وأن تطبق التزاماتها الدولية. يقدم كل من قرار 1718 و1874 لمجلس الأمن التدابير اللازمة للرد على هذا الانتهاك. يجب علينا أن نركز على تنفيذ هذه القرارات القائمة. لا تزال الولايات المتحدة وشركائها في المحادثات السداسية ملتزمة بتطبيق وتنفيذ قرارات مجلس الأمن 1718 و1874.

وأما بالنسبة لكلمة "crusade" فلقد تم ترجمتها بشكل خاطئ من قبل وسائل الإعلام العربية حتى يكون لها معنى ديني سلبي. وفي هذه الأيام، إن كلمة “crusade”  تعني حملة سياسية أو اجتماعية قوية ضد شأن معين. فعلى سبيل المثال، هناك حملة ضد المخدرات “crusade against drugs”  أو حملة ضد الاتجار بالبشر “crusade against international trafficking”   وإن لم تثق في كلامي، فقم باستشارة قاموس للتأكد من المعنى الحالي لكلمة “crusade”.

----------


## amshendy

> عم شندي 
> تأكد بأنه لن يصيبنا الكلل والملل بالطبع .. 
> سؤالك أصبح كفقرة إعلانية داخل المشاركات
> تعطي للموضوع روح وتجعلنا نبتسم بسخرية 
> أقترح عليك تغيير اللوك بعض الشيئ 
> 
> أخواني
> تحياتي 
> فاصل ونواصل مع سؤال عم شندى لفريق التواصل
> ...


و الان مع هذا الفاصل
اختى اشكرك على اسلوبك الرائع الذى اوضح لفريق التواصل انهم اصبحو نكته
الان اضيقت لصدام حسين تهمة تضليل العالم الغربى المسكين  مما اوقعهم فى حرب لا مبرر لها و هى تهمة استحق عليها الاعدام
كما ان حماس اضيفت لها تهمة اخرى و هى خرق اتفاق وقف النار لانها لم تمنع الناس من الاصطياف على شط البحر مما دفع القوات الاسرائيلية الضعيفة من قتل اسرة بكاملها امام ابنتهم


اما  نحن فان جهلنا بالترجمة اوقعنا فى جهل نستحق عليه وجود فريق التواصل بيننا

و الان مع سؤال الكنز لفريق التواصل 
ما رقم قرار مجلس الامن الذى اعتبر القوات الامريكية قوة احتلال ؟

----------


## وريث تحوتمس 3

إلى السيد فريق التواصل 
سبق وقلنا لكم أننا نتسائل عن سبب إهتمام الولايات المتحدة بالحرص على دعم الكيان الجرثومى الذى زرعتموه بيننا عسكريا ليبقى هذا الكيان أقوى من جيرانه مهددا إياهم فى أى وقت وفى أى مكان ؟
و إذا كنت تشك فى وجود سؤالنا  فأرجو أن تبحث فى المشاركات إن كنت غير مصدق والمنتدى مفتوح كله أمامك

----------


## وريث تحوتمس 3

تعرف على فريق التواصل الالكتروني الامريكي,فانهم يعيشون بيننا!!! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

اقراء هذا المقال للتعرف عليهم فهم يعيشون بيننا:


تعليق وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية بواسطة فريقها الإعلامي الموجه وردها على أحدى مقالاتنا


كتابات - صباح البغدادي

ردت وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية بواسطة ما يسمى بفريق ( التواصل الإلكتروني ) على مقالنا المعنون " تصريحات أمريكية وقحة بحق الشعب العراقي بخصوص مهزلة الاتفاقية الأمنية وعار خماسي الحكم " والذي تم نشره بتاريخ يوم الخميس 23 ت1 2008 في المواقع والصحف الإلكترونية العراقية , وكذلك نشر المقال في المنتديات والمواقع العربية التي تدعم حرية التعبير والرأي الأخر , وكان رد ما يسمى ( بفريق التواصل الإلكتروني ) من خلال نشري المقال بمنتديات الأمير الوليد بن طلال على هذا الرابط http://www.qwled.com/vb/forum3/thread89218.html

وقبل الدخول في صلب الموضوع يجب أن نبين للقارئ الكريم بعض من الحقائق ولو بصورة مختصرة عن ما يسمى ( بفريق التواصل الإلكتروني ) الذي أسسته وكالة المخابرات المركزية الأمريكية بالأساس سنة 2006 بهدف التجسس وتقديم التقارير الأستخبارية الدورية بخصوص جميع الكتاب والمثقفين العرب الذين ينتقدون صراحة في مقالاتهم الحكومة الأمريكية وسياستها القذرة التي تطبقها في العالم العربي والإسلامي , وذلك بعد سلسلة الانهيارات الفظيعة الأخلاقية والأدبية والسياسية التي لحقت بأمريكا البربرية بسبب حربها العدوانية وغزوها للعرق من خلال حرب الأكاذيب العالمية التي ساقتها في حينها مع حفنة من الإعلاميين المرتزقة , وأنيط بعمل هذا الفريق التجسسي بعد ذلك إلى وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية , والهدف الأخر من تكوين هذا الفريق يكون بتغير قناعات الشباب والمثقفين العرب والتركيز قدر الإمكان على رجل الشارع العربي تحديدآ من خلال محاولاتهم الحثيثة في ردودهم بالمواقع والمنتديات العربية الإلكترونية لغرض تغير قناعتهم بأن الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في حقيقة الأمر ليس دولة استعمارية همجية بربرية تحارب كل دول العالم وخصوصآ النامية منها والفقيرة ودعم جميع دكتاتوريات العالم ما دام تحقق مصالحهم الإستراتيجية في مناطق العالم المختلفة , بل في حقيقة الأمر أن هذه العقلية المريضة التي تحاول أن تمرر مقولة ساذجة وغبية مفادها أن أمريكيا ما هي إلا جمعية خيرية دولية توزع على دول العالم ما يعرف بـ ( الديمقراطية ـ التي دائمآ رأيناه تأتي على جماجم البشر ) في علب ملونة على هيئة حلويات ومواد غذائية جاهزة للأكل والهضم . 

لقد فشلت سابقآ ومنيت بهزيمة ثقافية وأدبية وسياسية ذريعة لا مثيل لها السيدة ( كارين هيوز ) وكيلة وزارة الخارجية المكلفة من قبل جورج بوش والشمطاء كوندليزا رايس المكلفة بتحسين صورة حكومة بلادها في العالم العربي والإسلامي , وقدمت استقالتها من منصبها بعد مرور قرابة السنتين على عملها التضليلي الإعلامي لمحاولاتها غسل أدمغة الشباب والمثقفين العرب بمختلف توجهاتهم , وهي كانت الثالثة بالترتيب بعد كل من ( شارلوت ) و ( تانلوير ) الذين كانوا جميعهم يروجون بضاعة فاسدة وكاسدة إعلاميآ وقد ردت إليهم بضاعتهم الفاسدة وهؤلاء الأبواق الذين ينفخون في قربة مثقوبة . 
أن عملية غزو العراق وتدميره والتنكيل بشعبه وجرائم سجن أبو غريب الشهيرة , وبقية السجون والمعتقلات السرية والعلنية منها في العراق والعالم هي القشة التي قصمت صورة حكومة أمريكا القبيحة التي يقال أنها تروج ( الديمقراطية ) في العالم العربي والإسلامي , ناهيك عن الدعم الأعمى للكيان الصهيوني العنصري المغتصب للأرض الفلسطينية والتنكيل بهذا الشعب المشرد في جميع بقاع الدنيا . 

يقول المسؤول الأول في هذا الفريق الذين يرون بعين عوراء واحدة ((( إنهم وصلوا إلى نتيجة مفادها أن معظم متصفحي الإنترنيت في العالم العربي يعارضون أمريكا إلا أنها معارضة عاطفية ))) يا لسذاجة هذا القول وهذا التصريح , أي بمعنى أخر أن جميع المثقفين العرب ومن ضمنهم الأدباء والشعراء والفنانين والباحثين الأكاديميين والسياسيين هؤلاء جميعهم معارضتهم إلى أمريكا تنبع من عاطفة وليست من حقائق مجردة من أي توجه مسبق لدى جميع هؤلاء المثقفين العرب , ولكن هؤلاء المعارضين يستندون إلى حقائق موجودة على أرض الواقع نلمسها ونشاهدها كل ثانية وساعة ويوم عن الجرائم التي ترتكبها هذه الدولة النازية بحق المدنيين العزل سواء أكانت في الدول التي تحتلها بقوة السلاح مثل " أفغانستان والعراق " كنموذج ما زال حي ونشاهده كل يوم , أو في الدول الخاضعة لسيطرتها الأستعمارية بصورة غير مباشرة ومن ضمنها بعض الدول العربية التي ما زال حكامها لا يقلون دكتاتورية عن نظام الرئيس العراقي الراحل صدام حسين , بل على العكس بعض من هؤلاء الحكام أبشع بكثير من حكم نظام الرئيس العراقي السابق , ولكن نراهم موجودين في الحكم وعلى رقاب شعوبهم منذ عشرات السنين مادام يحققون حكومة مصالح أمريكا في المنطقة ويخدمون سياساتها القمعية , ولنا مثال حي على ما نقول وخير شاهد عندما سارعت ليبيا إلى تسليم برنامجها النووي إلى المفتشين الذين أرسلتهم أمريكا ومفاخرة الرئيس الكذاب الأكبر في العالم بوش الصغير قاتل أطفال العراق بهذا الإنجاز والانتصار الوهمي , ولغرض سيطرة شركات النفط الأمريكية الاحتكارية على نفط هذا البلد وتناسى عمدآ الجرائم وساحات الإعدام العلنية للطلاب الكليات والمدارس والمعاهد والموظفين المعارضين لنهج وحكومة الرئيس الليبي في حينها وما زالت السجون والمعتقلات مليئة بهم فأين هي حقوق الإنسان ؟؟؟؟ لقد حاول فريق التضليل والخداع الإعلامي الموجه للمثقف والشباب العرب أن يكون له موطئ قدم في الساحة السياسية والثقافية العربية لغرض محاولة تغير قناعات الشباب والمثقف العربي بخصوص سياسات حكومة أمريكا في المنطقة العربية , وتبرير حربها العدوانية البربرية وغزوها العراق , وكانت جميع هذه التبريريات التي ساقها هذا المسمى بـ ( فريق الخداع الإعلامي )كانت بصورة ساذجة جدآ , ولكنه فشل في هذا التوجه والشعوذة الإعلامية فشلآ ذريعآ . 
أنني تيقنت أثناء ردهم على مقالي المعنون أعلاه ومن خلال الردود والرسائل التي وصلتني من نخبة من المثقفين والأدباء العراقيين والعرب أثناء مشاركتهم أو إطلاعهم على تعليق ما يسمى ( بفريق التواصل الإلكتروني ) أن جميع ردودهم المبطنة تارة بالتهديد والوعيد وتارة أخرى بالسذاجة المفرطة والعبارات والكلمات الهلامية البعيدة عن المنطق و الحقيقة , إضافة إلى اعتمادهم على كم هائل من الأكاذيب ـ مثل رئيسهم الدجال والكذاب الأكبر الأرعن بوش الصغير ـ والمغالطات وتزيف الحقائق ومحاولتهم الحثيثة للترويج إلى مفاهيم صحفية وإعلامية ساذجة هدفها غسيل أدمغة بعض السذج والدهماء والرعاع الذين يصدقون أن أمريكا دولة أتت إلى العراق لنشر (( ديمقراطية ـ القنابل العنقودية التي رمتها أمريكا على الشعب العراقي في بداية الغزو وكانت مجموع ما رمته يقدر بمليون ونصف المليون قنبلة عنقودية ديمقراطية كان أكثر من ثلثها على بيوت المدنيين العزل )) وكذلك هدفهم من هذه الحملة التضليلية بالدرجة الأساس تجميل الوجه القبيح والصورة الممسوخة لحكومة الولايات المتحدة لدى المشاهد والمستمع العربي .
ولاحظت كذلك وهذا أهم شيء في عباراتهم أو من خلال رسائلهم المشبوهة المبطنة سواء التي أرسلت من قبلهم أو من قبل مرتزقتهم لا يهم , نوع من التهديد والوعيد المبطن بترك كتابة المقالات التي تنتقد وتكشف جرائم حكومة الرئيس الغبي بوش الصغير بحق الشعب العراقي , وأحدهم أصبح كل مقال أنتقد في هذه الدولة المجرمة يبعث برسائل يقول ما معناها " أن معتقل غوانتناموا جاهز لاستقبال أمثالك أذا لم تكف عن انتقاد أمريكا في مقالاتك " وهؤلاء تناسوا أو أن أحدهم أوحى لهم بذلك بأنكم تقدرون أن تصمتوا أي قلم عراقي أو عربي من خلال إرسال رسالة بسيطة أليه , وتهديده بعدة أساليب يفهم من خلالها المتلقي لهذه الرسالة بأنه قاب قوسين أو أدنى من الاعتقال وزجه بالسجون ومعتقل غوانتناموا جاهز لمثل هؤلاء , ولكن خابت أمانيهم الشيطانية كما خابت وسوف تخيب حملت التضليل والخداع الإعلامي التي يقومون بها , ولم يعرفوا هؤلاء أو هكذا شبه لهم بأن جميع هذه التهديدات العلنية منها والمبطنة نرسلها بكل بساطة إلى المزبلة وليس مكان أخر لأن سلاحنا الذي نجيده هو سلاح واحد فقط ـ القلم ـ الكلمة ـ الحرف ... أما أنتم أيها المحتلين البرابرة الغزاة ومن معكم من أبواقكم الإعلامية المرتزقة و أقزام حكومة المنطقة الخضراء فسوف يكنسكم الشعب العراقي العظيم ومقاومته الوطنية الباسلة إلى مزبلة التاريخ تلعنكم أجيال العراق , ويلعنكم الحجر والشجر والحيوان على ما فعلته أيدي جنودكم البرابرة , ومرتزقتكم من الشركات الأمنية الخاصة الإرهابية وفرق موتكم وميليشياتكم من جرائم بحق هذا الشعب المسالم ... سوف يلعنكم التاريخ ... سوف يلعنكم الحجر والشجر ... سوف يلعنكم سعف نخيل العراق أنتم ومن معكم , ولا ينفعكم أبدآ محاولاتكم وسياسة الخداع الإعلامية التي تتبعونها , ومهما الذي كان ورائكم من قوة وسلاح سوف نقف بوجهكم ونفضح جرائمكم لجميع العراقيين والعرب والعالم ... سوف نقف بوجهكم وبأيدينا العارية إلا من قلمنا الذي سوف نفضحكم به دائمآ وأبدآ ومهما بلغتم من قوة وإرهاب مخابراتكم .
سوف نقف بوجهكم ونفضحكم لكي نكشف للعالم حقيقتكم المخزية وعاركم الأبدي ... ولنا وقفات مطولة معكم وليس وقفة , وهذا جزء يسير نكشفه عن حقيقة مثل هؤلاء , ولكي لا ينخدع القارئ العربي بمحاولاتهم التضليلية وسياسة الشعوذة الإعلامية لكي يمارسوا عليهم أساليبهم الإرهابية كما فعلوا مع البعض , ولكن معنا خابت ظنونكم الشريرة بحقنا لأننا ببساطة ليس من النوع الذي يخاف من التهديد والوعيد وكان غيركم أشطر ولكي نعرف هذا الذي يرسل لنا تهديداته دائمآ كل ما قرأ مقالنا ننتقد فيها سياسة أمريكا أو عصابة الأوغاد المنصبة في المنطقة الخضراء ... وسوف نستمر في مسيرتنا الإعلامية مهما كان الثمن وهذا هو العهد الذي قطعناه إلى شعبنا العراقي العظيم... وأن غدآ لناظره قريب ...

منقول عن الاستاذ صباح البغدادي حفظه الله مع تغيير العنوان لكي يكون اكثر تعبيرا.

منقول من منتدى أخر وهاك الرابط
[ame]http://www.aljazeeratalk.net/forum/showthread.php?t=172303[/ame]

----------


## وريث تحوتمس 3

> إلى السيد فريق التواصل 
> سبق وقلنا لكم أننا نتسائل عن سبب إهتمام الولايات المتحدة بالحرص على دعم الكيان الجرثومى الذى زرعتموه بيننا عسكريا ليبقى هذا الكيان أقوى من جيرانه مهددا إياهم فى أى وقت وفى أى مكان ؟
> و إذا كنت تشك فى وجود سؤالنا  فأرجو أن تبحث فى المشاركات إن كنت غير مصدق والمنتدى مفتوح كله أمامك


أتمنى ألا أمارس لعبة عمى شندى معكم

----------


## amshendy

> ياعم شندى قل : أن السياسة الأمريكية هى سياسة تبحث عن مصلحتها وعن زعامتها للعالم بالكذب والتضليل والإرهاب النظامى العسكرى باعتبارها مالكة لأسوء قوة دمار فى العالم وباعتبار الدولار الأمريكى مازال يحكم عالم المال الذى لن يعفى أبدا من الأزمات المالية  .. ولاتقل : أيها الكاذبون المضللون .. فتقع فى مغالطة التعميم ... وتفسد بذلك حوار هانا مع فريق التواصل ... فلا يخلوا الشعب الأمريكى كأى شعب آخر من بعض صادقين وعقلاء ... وصحيح أن بوش الإبن هو رئيس عصابة الكذابين المضللين فى التاريخ الحديث .. ويكفى ترويجه الغبى لكذبة أسلحة الدمار الشامل بالعراق ليبرر بها احتلال العراق .. ولكن بوش لم يحقق فوزا بأصوات الناخب الأمريكى دورتين رئاسيتين متتاليتين بنسبة 100% أوبنسبة  كذا وتسعين بالمائة كما يحدث بالبلاد المتخلفة ... !! . ياعم شندى لاتقل مرة أخرى : أيها الكاذبون المضللون ... فليس الكل كذابين أو مضللين ... !! .


اخى العزيز الاستاذ عاطف هلال اشكرك على الرد الذى اتاح لى فرصة التوضيح و التفصيل
عندما يذكر فريق التواصل ان وجود  القوات الامريكية فى العراق شرعى بقرارات مجلس الامن 
هل تعتبر ذلك كذب ام تضليل
عندما يستند على قرار مجلس الامن باعادة الاوضاع للعراق على حسب ما يقولون او يدعون و ياتى الرد الدبلوماسى المبهم بان العبرة بالقرار الجديد اى لا ينفى او يؤكد قرار احتلال العراق بدبلوماسبة 
هل هذا كذب ام تضليل ؟
عندما يدعون بعد 5 سنوات ان بوش الصهيونى الصليبى لم يكن بعنى انها حرب صليبية  و فى ردهم بحاولون عدم ذكر كلمة حرب صليبية 
هل هذا كذب ام تضليل ؟
عندما يدعون ان حماس خرقت الهدنه
  نعم حماس خرقت الهدنة لانها كانت من جانب واحد حماس متوقفة محاصرة هى و غزة بينما الصهاينة يقتلون يوميا اهل غزة و الضفة 
هل هذا كذب ام تضليل ؟
قبل احتلال العراق و اثناء الاستعداد اتصلت باحد البرامج و كانت الدكتورة ايمان و الاستاذ فهمى هويدى 
و قلت انه لا يوجد مشكلة بيننا وبين الشعب الامريكى وان لنا اصدقاء اشخاص نتبادل الحديث على النت وقلت ان هذا لايمنعنى من الدفاع عن العراق و قتل هؤلاء الامريكيين ساعتها اعترض الاستاذ هويدى و كان على حق
 ان هؤلاء الامريكيين يؤيدون الحرب فى استطلاعات الراى (كان يسيل لعابهم على الفريسة  )

اخيرا ارجو ان تقرا ردى عليهم الذى يوضح انهم يكذبون ويضللون و الكذب و التضليل لايصلح للتحاور

----------


## amshendy

> وإن لم تثق في كلامي، فقم باستشارة قاموس للتأكد من المعنى الحالي لكلمة “crusade”.



بالتاكيد لا اثق فى كلامك
http://www.tarjem.com/

English: crusade
Arabic : الحملة الصليبية

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------








 ما هو رقم القرار الذى يعتبر القوات الامريكية قوة احتلال للعراق  ؟

----------


## هــــــــانــا

> تعرف على فريق التواصل الالكتروني الامريكي,فانهم يعيشون بيننا!!!


 
*وريث تحوتمس*

*لم أكن أعرف من هم فريق التواصل الإلكتروني  ولكن عم شندى أخبرني عنهم في موضوع سابق ..*
* وبطبيعتي أحب أن أستخلص النتائج بنفسي ..* 
*عشان كده حاورتهم في موضوع واحد بس ..*
* وسؤال واحد تفرع منه عشرات الأسئلة..* 
*لكنهم لم يقنعوني  برد واحد صحيح*
*رغم إبتعادهم وتجاهلهم لأكثر الأسئلة*

* حقيقي  يا وريث ..*
* عم شندي أنصفهم جدا ..*
* كان وصفه لهم يحمل الكثير من التهذيب .. * 
*كنت أتمنى إستمرار الحوار معهم ..* 
*ولكن كما يبدو أنهم رفعوا أيديهم بالإستسلام  .. * 
*حاولوا إقناعنا بالباطل ..*
* لكن واضح جدا أنهم أساسا غير مقتنعين بما يخبرونا به ..*
*فمن يريد النجاح في عمله  .. ما عليه إلا أن يكون مؤمنا بهذا العمل  ..*
* إنما الفريق فشل  في منتدانا كما يبدو ..* 
*أستمروا يلعبوا لنا على أن أمريكا هي البلد المانحة للخير في العالم   ..*
* نعم هي مانحة لكل شيئ ..* 
*النار والدمار  والمال .. * 

*ضحكت للنتيجة التي خرجوا بها  بأننا نعارض أمريكا معارضة عاطفية !!! * 
*ولو أني مش فاهمة قصدهم ..  لكن يمكن برضه معاهم حق ..*
*المعينين في فريق التواصل .. ممكن جدا يكونوا من العرب * 
*وظيفة وأكل عيش .. مهم برضه يحافظوا عليه ..* 
* إضحكوا يا شباب التواصل على  الأمريكان وفهموهم أي شيئ .. عنا*
*طول عمرهم بيضحكوا على العالم كله ..*
*فريق التواصل نجح فعلا في مهمته وجعلنا نفهم أمريكا من خلالهم**علمنا حقيقة نواياهم تجاهنا . والإتفاق المبرم بينهم والعصابات الصهيونية* 
*وهدفهم تدمير ما تطاله أيديهم منا .. ودورهم في تجربة أسلحتهم المحرمة دوليا فينا .. ليعرفوا مدى جودتها وقوة تدميرها كما حدث بالعراق وفلسطين * *
**  جعلونا نفهم أسلوب تضليل الحقائق والغش في المعلومات والكذب في الأحداث ..*
*وبما أن أرضنا بها خيرات فلا بد أن ينهبوها ويستولوا عليها لأنها خسارة فينا  ( بترول العراق )* 
*حتى القرآن الكريم .. طالته أيديهم القذرة بالتحريف  ..  وعملوا نسخة بمعرفتهم ..* 

*عرفناهم وعرفنا نواياهم تجاهنا ..* 
*وأهلا بهم في أي حوار*

----------


## وريث تحوتمس 3

إلى الفاضلة / هانا 


تحياتى لك




عموما أشكر لك ردك 




لكن معذرة فأنا أرى وجهة نظر أخرى غير ما فهمتيه وما يخبرنا به الموضوع الذى نقلته لكم فى نقطة واحدة ألا وهى 
أن فريق التواصل غير معنى أساسا بأن يحسن الصورة أو يجعل هناك تواصل بينه وبين العرب ممن يتعاملون مع النت 
لكن حقيقة أمرهم كما فهمت وعرفت ووثقت أنهم يدرسون الفكر العربى ويقدمون إسبوعيا تقرير بأخر نتائجهم عن مدى تطور فكر العرب مستخدمى الشبكة العنكبوتية 

لذلك لو تلاحظين ويلاحظ جميع الأخوة أن إجاباتهم دائما تكون مستفزة حتى يحركوا الشباب و يدفعونهم للرد حتى يصلوا بهم لأعلى درجات تفكيرهم ومعرفة مدى ما وصلوا إلية من خطوات فكرية قد تكون فيها خطر على أهدافهم 

لذلك كنت من قبل قد أشرت فى موضوع أخر فى نفس هذة القاعة على أنهم يدرسون عقولنا دراسة علمية وكان ردهم على كلامى أنهم لو كان هذا هدفهم لكانوا قاموا بعمل إستبيانات أو دراسات قياس درجات التفكير من خلال الجامعات الأمريكية والسفارات الأمريكية فى المنطقة 

المشكلةأننا نعتقد بفوزنا عليهم رغم أنهم لا يهتمون بمن سيفوز فى هذة المناظرة أو تلك بل بمدى المعلومات والتخطيط والتفكير الذى وصل إليه شباب وشابات العرب 
فلو نظرتى مثلا لموضوعك ستجدى أنهم بالتأكيد لم يعطوا أى إجابة شافية أو حتى منطقية بل كلها إجابات إستفزازية لتحضك على إظهار المزيد من قدراتك التفكيرية فقط 
فإسلوبهم يسمى الإسلوب الإستفزاز الإنتاجى 
وهذا نفسه هو الإسلوب الذى كانت تنادى به جميلة الجميلات المدعوه كونداليزا أرز وزيرة خارجيتهم والتى كانت تسميه " الفوضى الخلاقة " 
عموما ليتنا نفهم أن عدونا ليس غبى ولا ساذج بل علينا أن نؤمن أنه ماكر وخبيث وليس بمستوى ذكاء أقل من ذكاء قادة المعارك 
إنهم صفوة دارسى جامعاتهم وهم قبل أن يدخلوا علينا فى منتدياتنا العربية يكونون قد درسوا كورسات عالية فى العقلية العربية 
إن أكبر خطأ يقع فيه أى فارس أثناء المعركة هو أن يبخس عدوه قدره 
عموما تحياتى وتمنياتى للجميع بفهم أبعاد القضية

----------


## وريث تحوتمس 3

> إلى السيد فريق التواصل 
> سبق وقلنا لكم أننا نتسائل عن سبب إهتمام الولايات المتحدة بالحرص على دعم الكيان الجرثومى الذى زرعتموه بيننا عسكريا ليبقى هذا الكيان أقوى من جيرانه مهددا إياهم فى أى وقت وفى أى مكان ؟
> و إذا كنت تشك فى وجود سؤالنا  فأرجو أن تبحث فى المشاركات إن كنت غير مصدق والمنتدى مفتوح كله أمامك


سؤالى مرة أخرى حتى لا تنسوه

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*اوباما يأمر بالتحقيق  في موت ألفين من طالبان عام 2001*


 



طرفا الحرب بافغانستان ارتكبا عدة فظائع 



امر الرئيس الامريكي باراك اوباما فريق الامن القومي التابع له بفتح تحقيق حول ملابسات ما اوردته تقارير صحفية من ان حلفاء افغان للولايات ربما كانوا مسؤولين عن موت ما يقرب من ألفين من المعتقلين من مسلحي طالبان خلال الايام الاولى من الحرب على افغانستان.


وقال اوباما، في مقابلة مع شبكة "سي ان ان" التلفزيونية الاخبارية الاحد، انه لا يعلم كيف تصرف تحالف الشمال المؤتلف مع القوات الامريكية في نوفمبر/ تشرين الثاني من عام 2001، لكنه يريد ان يقف على الحقيقة كاملة عما جرى حتى يتمكن من تحديد الخطوة التالية.

وقال اوباما، في المقابلة التي اجراها مع نهاية جولة دولية استغرقت ستة ايام زار خلالها روسيا وايطاليا وغانا: "اعتقد ان هناك مسؤوليات على الامم حتى في زمن الحرب، واذا تبين ان سلوكنا هناك تقبل او دعم بشكل ما انتهاكات قوانين الحرب، عنئذ اعتقد ان علينا ان نحاط علما". 



 

سقط المئات من قتلى طالبان خلال تلك الحرب 


وتأتي تصريحات الرئيس اوباما متعارضة مع التصريحات الرسمية الامريكية التي صدرت الجمعة، والتي قال فيها مسؤولون انه لا توجد اسس لفتح تحقيق حول موت سجناء الحرب من مسلحي طالبان في عام 2001، والتي تقول منظمات حقوق انسان ان قوات مدعومة من الولايات المتحدة قتلتهم. 
*"المذنب سيعاقب"*

وقد اثنى اطباء تابعون لتلك المنظمات على قرار الرئيس الامريكي، اذ قال ناتانيال ريموند الباحث في منظمة اطباء من اجل حقوق الانسان، ان "الرئيس اوباما محق بالقول ان الانتهاكات الامريكية والافغانية لحقوق الانسان يجب ان يتم التحقيق فيها".
 نحن قد نتخذ قرارا حول كيفية التعامل مع هذا الامر حالما تصبح الحقائق بين ايديناالرئيس اوباما



واضاف: "في حال تبين لادارة الرئيس اوباما وجود انتهاكات اجرامية في هذه القضية، فان هؤلاء المسؤولين، امريكيون كانوا ام افغان، لا بد ان يحاكموا".

الا ان الامر الرئاسي الذي اصدره اوباما، خلال جولة قام بها في قلعة سابقة للعبيد على ساحل غانا، لا يضمن القيام باجراءات عقابية او قضائية لاحقة. 

وفي هذا قال اوباما: "نحن قد نتخذ قرارا حول كيفية التعامل مع هذا الامر حالما تصبح الحقائق بين ايدينا".                      
*لا اسس قانونية*

وكانت قضية موت المئات من معتقلي طالبان قد طفت الى السطح عندما صدر تقرير لصحيفة نيويورك تايمز نسبت فيه الى مسؤولين حكوميين وآخرين من منظمات لحقوق الانسان اتهاماتهم لادارة الرئيس بوش بالفشل في اجراء تحقيق حول اعدام المئات، وربما الآلاف، من هؤلاء السجناء.

وكان مسؤولون حكوميون امريكيون قد قالوا الجمعة انه لا توجد اسس قانونية لفتح تحقيق في موت هؤلاء، والسبب هو ضلوع اجانب في مزاعم القتل، كما ان الحادث وقع على ارض بلد اجنبي. 



 

دستم متهم بانه وراء مقتل المساجين من طالبان 


اما الصحيفة الامريكية فقد اشارت الى وجود صلات بين القوات الامريكية ووكالة المخابرات المركزية الامريكية (سي آي ايه) مع الجنرال عبد الرشيد دستم، المتهم من قبل منظمات لحقوق الانسان بأنه هو الذي اصدر اوامر القتل. 

وتقول الصحيفة ان وزارة الدفاع الامريكية ومكتب التحقيقات الفدرالي (اف بي آي) لم يفتحا تحقيقا حول الحادث.                      
*اتهامات لدستم*

وتعود تلك الاتهامات الى نوفمبر من عام 2001 عندما مات نحو ألفين من سجناء الحرب من مسلحي طالبان خلال نقلهم بعد استسلامهم في آخر معارك نظام حكم طالبان، حسب وصف تقرير صدر من وزارة الخارجية الامريكية يعود الى عام 2002.

ويقول شهود ان قوات من تحالف الشمال المؤتلف مع القوات الامريكية وضع هؤلاء السجناء في حاويات لشحن البضائع ونقلهم في رحلة استغرقت يومين الى سجن شبرغان، وهو ما ادى الى موتهم اختناقا، واستخدمت الجرافات لنقل جثثهم من الحاويات ودفنها في مقبرة جماعية.

وقال بعض جنود تحالف الشمال ان قواتهم فتحت النار على هؤلاء فقتلت هؤلاء المساجين المحتجزين داخل الحاويات.

اما دستم، المتهم بتلك الفظائع المزعومة، فقد نفى في السابق تلك الاتهامات، واقيل من منصبه العسكري العام الماضي بشبهة تهديده لغريم سياسي، الا ان الرئيس الافغاني حامد كرزاي اعاده الى منصبه لاحقا. 



نقلا عن الـــ BBC

----------


## فريق التواصل

> *فريق التواصل* *الشعب الفلسطيني نجح في بناء ديمقراطية حقيقية ..** ففي يناير 2006  تمت* *إجراء انتخابات حرة  للمجلس التشريعي  للسلطة الفلسطينية ..** وصلت إلى السلطة حكومة بقيادة حركة حماس.** إلا أن إسرائيل رفضت الاعتراف بحكومة حماس المنتخبة ديمقراطيا بدعوى أن حماس بكل بساطة منظمة إرهابية  * *أمريكا والاتحاد الأوروبي بلا مواربة ولا خجل إنضمت لإسرائيل في نبذ وتشويه سمعة حماس المنتخبة شعبياً بل ذهبوا جميعاً أكثر من ذلك عندما حاولوا الإطاحة بها بفرض عقوبات اقتصادية ليس ضد المحتل الغاصب بل ضد صاحب الحق الشرعي، ليس ضد الظالم ولكنه ضد المظلوم. * *وكما هو الحال دوماً مع التاريخ الفلسطيني المأساوي فقد تم وضع كامل اللوم على الضحايا وأنهم (أي الفلسطينيين) هم أسباب كل المحن.* * بدأت الآلة الدعائية والإعلامية الإسرائيلية الضخمة بالعمل وقامت بتصدير مصطلح أن الفلسطينيين هم الإرهابيين وأنهم يرفضون التعايش مع الدولة اليهودية وأن قوميتهم ليست سوى أكثر من أنها تعني معاداة السامية وأن حماس ليست سوى مجموعة من المتعصبين دينياً وأن الإسلام دين يتعارض مع الديمقراطية .** ولكن الحقيقة البسيطة هي أن الشعب الفلسطيني هو شعب مثل بقية الشعوب له مثل تطلعاتهم الطبيعية* *بعد تسلم حماس لزمام السلطة  بدأت برنامجها السياسي المعتدل.** بالرغم من أن ميثاقها ينص على رفض الإحتلال إلا أنها بدأت بالتحرك حول حل دولتين (فلسطين وإسرائيل).** في مارس 2007 شكلت حماس وفتح حكومة وحدة وطنية على استعداد للتفاوض حول مشروع طويل المدى لوقف النار بين الطرفين.**إلا أن إسرائيل رفضت التفاوض مع حكومة تشارك فيها حماس..** رغم أنه في أواخرعام 1980 قامت إسرائيل بدعم حماس الناشئة آنذاك على* *حساب إضعاف فتح*أما عن قولك*كما تعتمد حماس**بشكل كبير على التمويل من إيران ؟؟* 
> 
> *شكرا فريق التواصل على المعلومة ..*
> * تحياتي* 
> 
> *هل تمويل أي طرف لحماس يوغر صدر أمريكا وإسرائيل ؟؟*
> *ما رد الفعل لديكم ؟؟*



لقد سعت حركة حماس إلى اختلاس الحكم من خلال العنف في عام 2006.

غالباً ما اعتمدت حركة حماس كمنظمة على الإرهاب كإستراتيجية. إن حركة حماس على علم بما يجب عليها أن تفعله حتى تكون لاعباً منتجاً في المنطقة، فينبغي عليها أن تفي بالتزاماتها التي حددتها اللجنة الرباعية الدولية وهي: نبذ العنف والاعتراف بدولة إسرائيل والالتزام بالاتفاقات السابقة التي وافقت عليها السلطة الفلسطينية والتي تشمل خارطة الطريق.

إن تمويل حماس لتنفيذ عمليات إرهابية هو أمر غير مقبول. يعترف المجتمع الدولي فقط بالسلطة الفلسطينية كحكومة فلسطينية شرعية. وبذلك، فإن الولايات المتحدة وغيرها من الدول تقدم المعونة والمساعدات الإنسانية إلى المنظمات غير الحكومية والتي توزعها على الشعب الفلسطيني، وعدا عن ذلك، فإن جميع أنواع المساعدات الأخرى إلى الحكومة الفلسطينية تذهب مباشرةً إلى السلطة الفلسطينية.

----------


## amshendy

> . يعترف المجتمع الدولي فقط بالسلطة الفلسطينية كحكومة فلسطينية شرعية. وبذلك، فإن الولايات المتحدة وغيرها من الدول تقدم المعونة والمساعدات الإنسانية إلى المنظمات غير الحكومية والتي توزعها على الشعب الفلسطيني، وعدا عن ذلك، فإن جميع أنواع المساعدات الأخرى إلى الحكومة الفلسطينية تذهب مباشرةً إلى السلطة الفلسطينية.


الحكومة الفلسطبنية الشرعية ايها المضللون هى حكومة حماس المنتخبة من خلال فوزها فى الانتخابات التشريعية الحرة مش زي انتخابات عملائكم
بالمناسبة ايه رايك فى ترجمة الحروب الصليبية
و ماهو رقم قرار مجلس الامن الذى يعتبركم قوة احتلال ؟

----------


## هــــــــانــا

> لقد سعت حركة حماس إلى اختلاس الحكم من خلال العنف في عام 2006.
> 
> غالباً ما اعتمدت حركة حماس كمنظمة على الإرهاب كإستراتيجية. إن حركة حماس على علم بما يجب عليها أن تفعله حتى تكون لاعباً منتجاً في المنطقة، فينبغي عليها أن تفي بالتزاماتها التي حددتها اللجنة الرباعية الدولية وهي: نبذ العنف والاعتراف بدولة إسرائيل والالتزام بالاتفاقات السابقة التي وافقت عليها السلطة الفلسطينية والتي تشمل خارطة الطريق.
>  .


فريق التواصل 
كنت أتمنى أن يكون الرد به ولو القليل من المصداقية .. 
ولكن كالعادة .. إستخفاف 

اضحكني تعبير سعت حماس إلى إختلاس الحكم .. 
لماذا لا تقول بأن حماس حركة  تقاوم إسرائيل .. المختلس الحقيقي لبلاد حماس ؟؟
 ولكن .. أنتم مبرمجين في إتجاه واحد  .. مصلحة إسرائيل

لمجرد العلم .. حماس حركة مقاومة شعبية .. هدفها مقاومة العدو الصهيوني  ..
 وكما  هو الحال دائما .. يوجد معارضين ومؤيدين لحركات المقاومة   ..  

معروف  أن حماس لا تقوم بأي إرهاب في العالم إلا للإرهابيين الصهاينة .
 ولكنها لم تستطع  القضاء على العدو حتى الآن  ..
 ينقصها بالتأكيد التمويل  ..
 أما العزيمة والحماس لا ينقصوا أفراد حماس  .. 
لم ولن تنكسر روح المقاومة داخلهم  ..
 هم يقاوموا لتحرير بلادهم  .. أعانهم الله


فريق التواصل
حكومة الولايات المتحدة مكروهة ،
 لأنها تقدم دعماً غير مشروط لانتهاكات إسرائيل لميثاق الأمم المتحدة،
 وللقانون الدولي، ولمبادئ كل المعتقدات الدينية .
 فيجب أن تتحلي أمريكا بالشجاعة والحكمة الكافية وتوقف  المساعدات والمعونات لإسرائيل  

 لكن سيطرة اللوبي الإسرائيلي ونفوذه القوى على قرارات الولايات المتحدة أظهر التحيز الواضح لصالح إسرائيل ضد العرب والفلسطينيين
ففي الكابيتول هيل  . يعتبر انتقاد إسرائيل محرماً وغير وطني ومعادياً للسامية. ..
 بل أصبح الكونجرس الأمريكي يتصرف وكأنه لجنة فرعية للبرلمان الإسرائيلي ( الكنيست ) 
وبناء على ذلك أسرائيل لا تريد سلام في المنطقة .. تعرقل أي جهود للسلام ..
تابع الأخبار اليومية وأنت تعرف مصداقية كلامي .. وبالتأكيد أنت عالم بمجريات الأحداث ولكنك لا تملك القرار بالحديث الصادق  ..


لكن 
هل إلتزمت إسرائيل بأي إتفاق لها مع السلطة الفلسطينية ؟؟ 
تابع ما يحدث في القدس وأنت تعرف كذب الصهاينة على العالم

----------

> .
>          .         . ߡ                      ߡ             .


*            ..*
** 
** 
** 
* * 

** 
*    ..        .* 
*    ..   * 
** 
*     ..* 
** 
*     ..*
*               ..*
** 


** 
**
** 
** 
*           ..     * 

** 
*     ..      * 
** 
*  ..* 
*       .*
** 


** 
*        .* 
*        ..   * 
**

----------

> http://www.tarjem.com/
> 
> English: crusade
> Arabic :


        .     3  crusade   " "             :
http://translate.google.com/translat...e&sl=en&tl=ar#

           ؿ

----------

> .     3  crusade   " "             :
> http://translate.google.com/translat...e&sl=en&tl=ar#
> 
>            ؿ



 


 " "   
" "   


    !



*


*** 

* ǡ * 


*
* **                ([ame="http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/1096"]1096[/ame] - [ame="http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/1291"]1291[/ame])                                                    .
           ( )       .
                    .         ݡ       .      .
        .
                       .                   .                            .
                  .                                      .                     .


 

 The Siege of [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antioch"]Antioch[/ame], from a medieval miniature painting, during the [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_Crusade"]First Crusade[/ame].




*Crusades*

*[ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crusades"]From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia[/ame]*



The *Crusades* were a series of [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Religious_war"]religiously-sanctioned military campaigns[/ame] waged by much of Latin [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christian"]Christian[/ame] [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europe"]Europe[/ame]. The specific crusades to regain control of the [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holy_Land"]Holy Land[/ame] were fought over a period of nearly 200 years, between 1095 and 1291. Other campaigns in Spain and Eastern Europe continued into the 15th century. The Crusades were fought mainly against [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muslim"]Muslims[/ame], although campaigns were also waged against [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paganism"]pagan[/ame] [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slavic_peoples"]Slavs[/ame], [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jew"]Jews[/ame], [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eastern_Orthodox_Church"]Russian and Greek Orthodox Christians[/ame], [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mongols"]Mongols[/ame], [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catharism"]Cathars[/ame], [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hussite"]Hussites[/ame], [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waldensians"]Waldensians[/ame], [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Old_Prussians"]Old Prussians[/ame], and political enemies of the [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pope"]popes[/ame].[1] Crusaders took [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vow"]vows[/ame] and were granted [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penance"]penance[/ame] for past [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sin"]sins[/ame], often called an [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indulgence"]indulgence[/ame].[1][2]
 The Crusades originally had the goal of recapturing [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jerusalem"]Jerusalem[/ame] and the [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holy_Land"]Holy Land[/ame] from [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muslim"]Muslim[/ame] rule and were launched in response to a call from the [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eastern_Orthodox"]Eastern Orthodox[/ame] [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Byzantine_Empire"]Byzantine Empire[/ame] for help against the expansion of the Muslim [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seljuk_Turks"]Seljuk Turks[/ame] into [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anatolia"]Anatolia[/ame]. The term is also used to describe contemporaneous and subsequent campaigns conducted through to the 16th century in territories outside [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Levant"]the Levant[/ame][a] usually against pagans, [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heresy"]heretics[/ame], and peoples under the ban of [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Excommunication"]excommunication[/ame][3] for a mixture of religious, economic, and political reasons.[4] Rivalries among both Christian and Muslim powers led also to alliances between religious factions against their opponents, such as the Christian alliance with the [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sultanate_of_Rum"]Sultanate of Rum[/ame] during the [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fifth_Crusade"]Fifth Crusade[/ame].
 The Crusades had far-reaching political, economic, and social impacts, some of which have lasted into contemporary times. Because of internal conflicts among Christian kingdoms and political powers, some of the crusade expeditions were diverted from their original aim, such as the [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fourth_Crusade"]Fourth Crusade[/ame], which resulted in the sack of Christian [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Constantinople"]Constantinople[/ame] and the partition of the Byzantine Empire between [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Republic_of_Venice"]Venice[/ame] and the Crusaders. The [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sixth_Crusade"]Sixth Crusade[/ame] was the first crusade to set sail without the official blessing of the Pope.[5] The [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seventh_Crusade"]Seventh[/ame], [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eighth_Crusade"]Eighth[/ame] and [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ninth_Crusade"]Ninth Crusades[/ame] resulted in [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mamluk"]Mamluk[/ame] and [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hafsid_dynasty"]Hafsid[/ame] victories, as the [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ninth_Crusade"]Ninth Crusade[/ame] marked the end of the Crusades in the [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Middle_East"]Middle East[/ame].[6]

----------


## amshendy

> ؿ

----------

> 



                 .   ߡ           .     .

----------

> " "   
> " "   
>  
>  
>     !


 
 
 
 


    
 
         .

 
 

    十字軍

(   )

----------

>

----------

Viva Palastina      4

----------


## amshendy

>

----------

..             ..     ..           
 

*                               .*
*                      .      * 

*                .*

** 
*             .*
** 

** 
** 
*     ..   * 
*    ..     * 
** 
*       ..  * 
*  .. * 

</span>

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> فريق التةاصل
> شكرا للشعب الأمريكي 
> شكرا لكل من ساهم في تجهيز القافلة 
> 
> القافلة الآن في طريقها إلى العريش 
> إن شاء الله تصل إلى معبر رفح ظهر اليوم
> 
> تحركت مجموعة  Viva Palastina يوم عيد الإستقلال الأمريكي السبت 4 يوليو من مطار نيويورك إلى القاهرة وبصحبتهم المئات من الحقائب المملوءة بالمساعدات الطبية والكراسي المتحركة
> 
> ...





اليافطة تقول من بريطانيا لغزة
إييه بقى حكاية فيفا فلسطينا من أمريكا ديت؟!


من نحن


من بريطانيا لغزة



وتبين لنا أيضا أن فيفا فلسطينا أيضا من 
USA
ولا أعتقد أن ولا مصر ولا إسرائيل سيتعرضان لمسيرتهم بأى أذى!
دى ناس جايه يا عم من طرف
ماما أمريكا!

----------


## هــــــــانــا

*الحملة فيفا فلسطين 2 وصلت الآن إلى قطاع غزة*

----------


## هــــــــانــا

> اليافطة تقول من بريطانيا لغزةإييه بقى حكاية فيفا فلسطينا من أمريكا ديت؟! 
> 
> 
> من بريطانيا لغزة 
>  
> وتبين لنا أيضا أن فيفا فلسطينا أيضا من 
> usa
> ولا أعتقد أن ولا مصر ولا إسرائيل سيتعرضان لمسيرتهم بأى أذى!
> دى ناس جايه يا عم من طرف
> ماما أمريكا!


دكتور جمال 
قافلة الإغاثة البريطانية (تحيا فلسطين )  من بريطانيا إلى غزة  ..
 إستغرقت الرحلة ثلاثة أسابيع مرت بها من بريطانيا عبر فرنسا وإسبانيا والمغرب والجزائر وتونس وليبيا ثم مصر.
 وكانت القافلة التي نظمت تحت اسم  تحيا فلسطين قد انطلقت من هايد بارك في لندن في 14 فبرايرالماضي محملة بمواد إغاثية لسكان قطاع غزة.

و قام المشاركون في القافلةـ والمكونة من أكثر من مائة عربة بين سيارة وشاحنة وسيارة إسعاف وعربة مطافئ بالإضافة إلى قارب 
بجمع التبرعات لتمويلها بجهودهم الخاصة بما في ذلك العربات التي يسافرون بها والتي سيخلفونها في القطاع ليعودوا إلى بريطانيا بالطائرة عبر مصر.
وهدفهم من الرحلة تقديم العون لأهالي قطاع غزة، وكذلك المساعدة في فك الحصار المفروض على القطاع.

ويترأس القافلة النائب البريطاني  جورج جالاوي   وقوبلت القافلة بترحيب رسمي وشعبي في الدول التي مرت بها وبشكل خاص في الدول العربية حيث قام المغرب والجزائر بفتح الحدود البرية المغلقة بينهما منذ 15 عاما ـ بسبب النزاع حول البوليساريو ـ للسماح بمرور القافلة في طريقها إلى غزة.

وفي ليبيا انضمت أكثر من 150 شاحنة للقافلة محملة بالمساعدات الإنسانية والدوائية،


والقافلة فيفا فلسطين 2 
بقيادة جورج جالاوي أيضا
ودخلت قطاع غزة من حوالي ساعة 
ولكنها أقلعت من نيويورك يوم 4 يوليو

----------


## فريق التواصل

> فريق التةاصل
> شكرا للشعب الأمريكي 
> شكرا لكل من ساهم في تجهيز القافلة 
> 
> القافلة الآن في طريقها إلى العريش 
> إن شاء الله تصل إلى معبر رفح ظهر اليوم
> 
> تحركت مجموعة  Viva Palastina يوم عيد الإستقلال الأمريكي السبت 4 يوليو من مطار نيويورك إلى القاهرة وبصحبتهم المئات من الحقائب المملوءة بالمساعدات الطبية والكراسي المتحركة
> 
> ...



إنه لأمر مضحك أنك في هذا الإدراج تشكرين الشعب الأمريكي على إرسال المعونة الإنسانية إلى الفلسطينيين في حين أنك قبل بضعة أيام كنت تشككين في مصداقية وشرعية الجهود الإنسانية التي تقوم بها الوكالة الأمريكية للتنمية الدولية نحو الشعب الفلسطيني.

إن الرابط الذي أضفته في إدراج سابق كان من أجل أن تتطلعي على تفاصيل وأرقام المعونة الإنسانية التي قدمتها الحكومة الأمريكية للشعب الفلسطيني وليس من أجل أن تشاهدي الصور وحسب.
http://www.usaid.gov/locations/middl...ssistance.html

وكما ذكرت سابقاً، إن المعونة الإنسانية تذهب مباشرةً إلى الشعب الفلسطيني من خلال المنظمات غير الحكومية في حين أن الأنواع الأخرى من المعونة مثل الدعم الأمني تذهب مباشرةً إلى الحكومة الفلسطينية. ربما في إدراجك المقبل ستقومين بشكر الحكومة الأمريكية على إعطائها المعونة للمنظمات غير الحكومية والتي بدورها توزعها على الشعب الفلسطيني.

----------


## وريث تحوتمس 3

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/ext.ph...?c=201&a=22668
أرجو من فريق التواصل قراءة هذا الموضوع مرة ثانية وعنوانه
"01-12-2006


الدعم العسكري الأمريكي للكيان الصهيوني: أرقام ووقائع وأنواع الأسلحة وأسماء الشركات والمسؤولين. " ثم الإجابة عن سؤالى مرة أخرى وأرجو كذلك عدم تزييف الحقائق

----------


## هــــــــانــا

> إنه لأمر مضحك أنك في هذا الإدراج تشكرين الشعب الأمريكي على إرسال المعونة الإنسانية إلى الفلسطينيين في حين أنك قبل بضعة أيام كنت تشككين في مصداقية وشرعية الجهود الإنسانية التي تقوم بها الوكالة الأمريكية للتنمية الدولية نحو الشعب الفلسطيني.
> 
> إن الرابط الذي أضفته في إدراج سابق كان من أجل أن تتطلعي على تفاصيل وأرقام المعونة الإنسانية التي قدمتها الحكومة الأمريكية للشعب الفلسطيني وليس من أجل أن تشاهدي الصور وحسب.
> http://www.usaid.gov/locations/middl...ssistance.html
> 
> وكما ذكرت سابقاً، إن المعونة الإنسانية تذهب مباشرةً إلى الشعب الفلسطيني من خلال المنظمات غير الحكومية في حين أن الأنواع الأخرى من المعونة مثل الدعم الأمني تذهب مباشرةً إلى الحكومة الفلسطينية. ربما في إدراجك المقبل ستقومين بشكر الحكومة الأمريكية على إعطائها المعونة للمنظمات غير الحكومية والتي بدورها توزعها على الشعب الفلسطيني.


 
*الأمر غير مضحك بالمرة ..*
*  كتبت في رد سابق بأن رئيس أمريكا أمر  ..  ولكنه لم يعطي* 
*وكتبت أيضا بأن من أفسد شيئ عليه إصلاحه ..*
* الولايات المتحدة ساهمت ودعمت كل جرائم العصابات الصهيونية على أرض فلسطين*
*  من مذبحة ديرياسين عام 1948 حتى  محرقة غزة 2009*
*مرورا على العديد من المذابح البشعة التي تمت بسلاح الولايات المتحدة وتشجيعها وتأييدها وسندها* 

*فماذا قدمت أمريكا لفلسطين ؟؟  ولا شيئ* 
*مجرد بطاطين ومعلبات لشعب هدمتم دوره وتم تشريده وأصبحوا لاجئين في عدة بلادة .*
* ومن تمسك بأرضه أغلقتم عليه الأسوار وحبستوه فيها  ..*

* وسيادتك شايف بأن تقديم طعام لسجين يعتبر منحة وعطاء وكرم من القاتل والسجان للسجين  ؟؟* 
*أطلقوا سراح السجين أولا  ..  أفتحوا السجن*
*لا تساهموا بعد الآن في محرقة شعب  ..*


*أنا مازلت أشكك في مصداقية جهود حكومة الولايات المتحدة نحو الشعب الفلسطيني* 
*لو أرادت أميركا أمن المواطن الفلسطيني لا تحتاج لنصف قرن لتحقق ذلك .*


*فريق التواصل* 
*نعم بالتأكيد أشكر الشعب الأمريكي لما قدمه*
* ولكني لم أجد شيئ طيب فعلته حكومة الولايات المتحدة لأشكرها عليه* 
*أشكرها على ماذا في رأيك ؟؟*
*الآن أعيد عليك قولك ( أمر مضحك ) لو شكرت الولايات المتحدة* 
*وكأني أشكر القاتل على جريمته*
*وكأني أشكر من  شرد وقتل وسلب ونهب وبعدها سجن  شعب* 
*أمر مضحك فعلا* 



*فريق التواصل* 
*نظرت في الرابط الذي أرسلته* 
*وكما سبق وأخبرتك* 
*وجوه الناس الطيبة في الصور محت أرقام المعونة* 
*الولايات المتحدة هي من ساهمت في مأساة الشعب الفلسطيني* 
*ومهما قدمت لن تجعل طفل يبتسم . وأم فقدت أبنائها تمتن لما تقدموه*
*المعونة تقدم لسجين محاصر ..*
* لم أسمع قبلا على سجين يشكر سجانه على إطعامه*


*لو تابعت قافلة  ( تعيش فلسطين )  تجد أنهم جاءوا بكل الحب لتقديم المساعدة  للمحاصرين في غزة*

*المحاصر بجانب الطعام يريد الرعاية الطبية للجرحى والمرضى* 
*وهم فعلوا ذلك* 
*وأقل شيئ أن أقول لهم شكرا*

----------


## وريث تحوتمس 3

أخت الفاضلة هانا 
أى شكر لشعب مجرم بطبعه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


أى شكر لأمة خانعة عنصرية تكره كل شعوب العالم وتنظر لهم بتعالى وإستخفاف !!!!!!!!!!1


أى شكر لأمة ساذجة يكذب عليها بوش فيصدقوه ويأتى باراك فيعلن لهم كذب الأرعن فيصدقوه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

أى شكر لهذا الشعب التافه الذى يضيع مال ضرائبه لتسليح مجموعة من اللصوص وتقويتهم ليسرق تاريخ وأرض وأمة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


أى شكر لأمة أول ما بدأت بدأت بالدم وأفضل ما عندها فى تاريخها هو القتل والسلب والسرقة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
أى مجد لأمة تؤمن بأنها أمة قوية بسلاحها وليس ببشريتها و إنسانيتها !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

أى شكر لشعب مفخرته إلقاء قنبلة نووية على  مدينة كاملة لتقتل الألاف وتخرب ما حول تلك المدينة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ثم ألم تعلمى أن من جاءوا بهذة الحملة فئة ضئيلة لا تصل حتى لنسبة 5% من مجموع الشعب الأمريكى ؟

إن جماعة ناتورا كارتا جماعه يهودية ذات جماهيرية محدودة جدا لأنها مهمشة إعلاميا 

ثم إن من قاموا بتجهيز وتجميع المعونات وتحريك القوافل معظمهم مسلمين بريطانيين ومسلمين أمريكيين ممن هداه الله للحق وممن هم من أصول فلسطينية وعربية 

ليس للشعب الأمريكى ميزة واحدة يشكر عليها إلا إذا إعتبرنا أن القتل وسفك الدماء ومناصره كل ظالم ميزة يجب أن يشكر عليها صاحبها ففى هذة الحالة سنشكر الشعب الأمريكى الذى يأتينا دوما بكل ما هو فاسد مغلف بشكل إنسانى طيب 
أعتذر  أختى الفاضلة إن كنت تجاوزت حقى معك لكن تصريحك هذا حقا قد إستفزنى 
تحياتى لك وشكرا 
بالمناسبة هل قرأت يا فريق التواصل الموضوع الذى أعطيتكم عنوانه أم لا وما هو ردكم على سؤالى عن ديمومة إهتمامكم بتفوق الكيان الجرثومى الذى زرعتموه بيننا عسكريا عن سائر الأمم فى المنطقة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## هــــــــانــا

> أخت الفاضلة هانا 
> أى شكر لشعب مجرم بطبعه 
> ثم ألم تعلمى أن من جاءوا بهذة الحملة فئة ضئيلة لا تصل حتى لنسبة 5% من مجموع الشعب الأمريكى ؟
> 
> 
> أعتذر أختى الفاضلة إن كنت تجاوزت حقى معك لكن تصريحك هذا حقا قد إستفزنى 
> تحياتى لك وشكرا


وريث تحوتمس

معك كل الحق في غضبك ..
ولكني أرى أنه من الواجب شكر من فعل الخير بنية الخير
الآن هم 5 % 
وأأمل أن تزيد النسبة ولو قليلا

لا تعتذر وريث ولم تتجاوز في أي شيئ معي 
وجهات نظر مختلفة مش أكتر

----------


## فريق التواصل

> *الأمر غير مضحك بالمرة ..*
> *  كتبت في رد سابق بأن رئيس أمريكا أمر  ..  ولكنه لم يعطي* 
> *وكتبت أيضا بأن من أفسد شيئ عليه إصلاحه ..*
> * الولايات المتحدة ساهمت ودعمت كل جرائم العصابات الصهيونية على أرض فلسطين*
> *  من مذبحة ديرياسين عام 1948 حتى  محرقة غزة 2009*
> *مرورا على العديد من المذابح البشعة التي تمت بسلاح الولايات المتحدة وتشجيعها وتأييدها وسندها* 
> 
> *فماذا قدمت أمريكا لفلسطين ؟؟  ولا شيئ* 
> *مجرد بطاطين ومعلبات لشعب هدمتم دوره وتم تشريده وأصبحوا لاجئين في عدة بلادة .*
> ...


لقد ذكرت تفاصيل المعونة الإنسانية التي قدمتها الحكومة الأمريكية كمثال ملموس على الدعم الذي قدمته في أعقاب نزاع عام 2008-2009. لطالما دعمت الولايات المتحدة الجهود التنموية في الضفة الغربية وغزة والتي تشمل البنية التحتية والزراعة والصحة والتعليم. لقد ذكرت في إحدى إدراجاتي السابقة أن الولايات المتحدة لا تزال أكبر دولة مانحة للشعب الفلسطيني حيث بلغ مجموع التبرعات حوالي 2 مليار دولار في العقد الماضي.

الرجاء زيارة الرابط أدناه للتعرف على تفاصيل المعونة التنموية التي تقدمها الحكومة الأمريكية للشعب الفلسطيني:
http://www.usaid.gov/wbg/Arabic/index.html

نحن متفقون بأن الوضع الحالي في غزة غير محتمل وليس في صالح أي من الجهات المعنية. لقد أعربت الولايات المتحدة بالإضافة إلى اللجنة الرباعية الدولية على قلقهما البالغ إزاء الأوضاع الإنسنية وحقوق الإنسان للسكان المدنيين. كما أننا قد دعينا إلى إعادة فتح جميع نقاط العبور في غزة بشكل متواصل لضمان التدفق المنتظم للأشخاص والإمدادات الإنسانية والبضائع التجارية.

ستواصل الولايات المتحدة دعمها للفلسطينيين والإسرائيليين، ولكن على أي حال، فإن المسؤولية تقع على عاتق الأطراف المعنية لاتخاذ التدابير اللازمة والتنازلات المؤلمة من أجل التوصل إلى الحل القائم على أساس الدولتين. نحن لا نستطيع وليس بوسعنا أن نفرض أي اتفاقات عليهما.

----------


## amshendy

فريق التواصل انتم ساعدتم وتساعدون الاسرائبلببن لا ننسى الفانتوم التى قتلت الاطفال فى بحر البقر الى الاطفال فى غزة
 كنتم تعلمون باعتداءاسرائيل على مصر و قى صباح الحرب وصلت سفينة التجسس الامريكية لمنطقة العمليات
عطلتم اصدار قرارات مجلس الامن
بالمناسبة ما رقم قرار مجلس الامن الذى يعتبر القوات الامريكية قوة احتلال للعراق  ؟

----------


## وريث تحوتمس 3

خير اللهم اجعله خير 
هو الجماعة بتوع  التواصل خلاص رفدوهم ولا لسه ؟
أصلهم مش باينين بقالهم مده 
ولا بياخدوا كورسات جديدة علشان يسايروا التطورات العالمية ؟

----------


## وريث تحوتمس 3

من الواضح أن فريق التواصل فقد لسانة أو قطعت إحدى قذائف الحق فى العراق يده 
 تمنياتنا لكم بالشفاء العاجل

----------


## فريق التواصل

> بالمناسبة هل قرأت يا فريق التواصل الموضوع الذى أعطيتكم عنوانه أم لا وما هو ردكم على سؤالى عن ديمومة إهتمامكم بتفوق الكيان الجرثومى الذى زرعتموه بيننا عسكريا عن سائر الأمم فى المنطقة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


نحن لا ننكر صداقتنا مع دولة إسرائيل، كما أننا نملك صداقة مع الدول العربية وهذه العلاقة ليست مرتبطة بدولة إسرائيل. وفي الحقيقة، نحن نسعى إلى رؤية دولة فلسطينية مستقلة في قطاع غزة والضفة الغربية وإلى إنهاء الاحتلال الذي بدأ عام 1967. كما أننا نتطلع إلى العلاقة الودية مع الدولة الفلسطينية المقبلة. تبقى السياسة الخارجية الأمريكية ملتزمة بمساعدة إقامة دولة فلسطينية.

تملك الولايات المتحدة تاريخ طويل من العلاقات الودية مع العالمين العربي والإسلامي.

تدرك الولايات المتحدة الصعوبات التي تعانيها الشعب الفلسطيني، كما أنها تريد أن تساعد في وضع حد لهذه المعاناة المستمرة. 

ستعالج المفاوضات بين الجانبين الفلسطيني والإسرائيلي مسائل هامة مثل اللاجئين الفلسطينيين وغيرها من القضايا الأساسية.

وأعيد أن من خلال العودة إلى التاريخ، فإنه من الواضح أن الولايات المتحدة لم تخلق إسرائيل، كما يعتقد البعض. نحن نعمل لمساعدة اللاجئين الفلسطينيين من خلال الانروا، في حين أننا نبقى أكبر دولة مانحة له أيضاً.

لقد بينت التجارب السابقة أن آلام السلام أفضل من مصائب الحرب.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> لقد بينت التجارب السابقة أن 
> آلام السلام أفضل من مصائب الحرب



*من قائل هذه الجملة*
آلام السلام أفضل من مصائب الحرب
 
آلام السلام أفضل من مصائب الحرب
 
آلام السلام أفضل من مصائب الحرب
 
آلام السلام أفضل من مصائب الحرب

عن أى سلام تتكلمون
أهو سلام الشجعان؟!

جملة الراحل ياسر عرفات

أم هو "سلام" عذرا أقصد  "آلام"  ميل جيبسون؟!

 أم هو سلام
حصار إسرائيل لغزة؟!

لسنين طويله
تتفرجون عليه
وتلقون بأسلحتكم المدمرة لإسرائيل
لتزداد فى توحشها
ومفيش مانع ترمون الفتات من دولاراتكم
للفلسطينين
بينما ترمون المليارات من دولاراتكم
لأبنتكم بالتبنى إسرائيل
ولجارتها المطيعه مصر
الأولى أن  توجهوا مساعداتكم المالية هذه
إلى الشعب الفلسطينى
بدلا من مصر
فمصر غنية جدا ببترولها وغازاتها
ومعادنها وسياحتها وقناة سويسها
ومساعداتكم لمصر تزيد من فسادها
ماذا فعلت مساعداتكم لمصر منذ إتفاقية كامب دافيد
أهى محت الأمية فى مصر؟!
أهى ساعدت فى جعل الجامعات المصرية من أحسن 500 جامعه فى العالم؟!
أهى زادت من مساحة الرقعة الزراعية فى مصر؟!
أهى قللت التلوث البيئى فى مصر؟!
أهى مكنت مصر من أن تصنع سيارة مصرية خالصة؟!
كما صنعت الهند سيارتها الشعبية تاتا نانو!

أهى قللت من نزيف الأسفلت فى مصر؟!
أهى حسنت من التأمين الصحى فى مصر؟!
أهى قللت من نسبة الإصابة بمرض سرطان الأطفال فى مصر؟!
أهى طورت من عملية الإنتخابات السياسية فى مصر؟!
والله يعمر بيت الرئيس السابق جيمى كارتر
عندما راقب الإنتخابات الفلسطينية
ولولاه لما كانت حماس وصلت للحكم! 
لن نخسر شيئا إذا منعتم المساعدات عن مصر
ها نحن نضحى بها لتذهب للمستحقين
ألا وهم شعب فلسطين
  وعندما تذهب هذه المساعدات لتنمية الشعب الفلسطينى
ستنمحى من الوجود جملتكم الشهيرة
آلام السلام أفضل من مصائب الحرب
 
آلام السلام أفضل من مصائب الحرب
 
آلام السلام أفضل من مصائب الحرب
 
آلام السلام أفضل من مصائب الحرب

----------


## amshendy

> فريق التواصل انتم ساعدتم وتساعدون الاسرائبلببن لا ننسى الفانتوم التى قتلت الاطفال فى بحر البقر الى الاطفال فى غزة
>  كنتم تعلمون باعتداءاسرائيل على مصر و قى صباح الحرب وصلت سفينة التجسس الامريكية لمنطقة العمليات
> عطلتم اصدار قرارات مجلس الامن
> بالمناسبة ما رقم قرار مجلس الامن الذى يعتبر القوات الامريكية قوة احتلال للعراق  ؟


للان لا اجابات و لا تعليق
يالمناسبة 

بالمناسبة ما رقم قرار مجلس الامن الذى يعتبر القوات الامريكية قوة احتلال للعراق  ؟

----------


## amshendy

فريق التواصل انتم ساعدتم وتساعدون الاسرائبلببن لا ننسى الفانتوم التى قتلت الاطفال فى بحر البقر الى الاطفال فى غزة
كنتم تعلمون باعتداءاسرائيل على مصر و قى صباح الحرب وصلت سفينة التجسس الامريكية لمنطقة العمليات
عطلتم اصدار قرارات مجلس الامن
بالمناسبة ما رقم قرار مجلس الامن الذى يعتبر القوات الامريكية قوة احتلال للعراق ؟

http://www.almesryoon.com/ShowDetail...D=67364&Page=1

قالت إنه وضع قواته في أقصى درجات التأهب.. وثيقة أمريكية: نيكسون قدم 13 ألف طن إمدادات عسكرية إلى إسرائيل خلال حرب أكتوبر


المصريون - (وكالة أمريكا إن أرابيك): : بتاريخ 22 - 7 - 2009 
 نزعت هيئة السجلات والوثائق القومية الأمريكية التابعة لجامعة جورج واشنطن عن وثيقة سرية تكشف عن إصدار ريتشارد نيكسون، الرئيس الأمريكي السابق، أوامر بنقل أكثر من 13 ألف طن من الإمدادات العسكرية إلى إسرائيل بعد أيام من بدء حرب السادس من أكتوبر عام 1973.
ونقلت "وكالة أمريكا إن آرابيك" عن الوثيقة، التي صدرت عن مركز القيادة العسكرية القومي التابع لوزارة الدفاع الأمريكية "البنتاجون" بتاريخ 31 أكتوبر عام 1973، قولها إن الطائرات الأمريكية قامت بـ 349 طلعة جوية نقلت خلالها أكثر من 13 ألف طن من الإمدادات إلى إسرائيل.
وأشارت إلى أن نيكسون أمر بتحريك عددًا من القطع البحرية الأمريكية إلى البحر المتوسط، فضلاً عن وضع الجيش الأمريكي في أقصى درجات التأهب والاستعداد، حيث جاء في نص الوثيقة:" 5 سفن أمريكية في طريقها الآن إلى إسرائيل محملة بإمدادات عسكرية أمريكية، و5 سفن أخرى سيتم شحنها بإمدادات على وجه السرعة. 
وأكدت أن هنري كيسنجر، مستشار الرئيس نيكسون للأمن القومي، وضع الجيش الأمريكي بكل قواته في درجة الاستعداد الثالثة، أثناء الحرب وذلك للرد على ما اعتبر تهديدا من قبل الزعيم السوفيتي ليونيد بريزينيف بالتدخل في الصراع الدائر بالشرق الأوسط بهذا الوقت بين مصر وإسرائيل. 
وقالت الوثيقة: رغم أن هذا الوضع يعد أقل من وضع الاستعداد من الدرجة الثانية الذي أعلن أثناء أزمة الصواريخ الكوبية، إلا أنه يعد من أعلى مستويات الاستعداد العادي، مضيفًة: مع أن وقف إطلاق النار متواصل بالشرق الأوسط، إلا أن القوات البحرية السوفيتية بالبحر المتوسط زادت إلى 96 سفينة، لهذا يوجه القائد الأعلى للأسطول الأمريكي بالأطلسي والقائد الأعلى للقيادة الأمريكية في أوروبا بالعودة إلى حالة التأهب "ديفكون 5" في 31 أكتوبر عدا الأسطول السادس الذي يظل عند حالة التأهب "ديفكون". 
وأشارت إلى أن أربع سفن صغيرة تابعة للأسطول الأمريكي بالأطلسي توجهت لدعم الأسطول السادس، بعد تلقيها تعليمات بالاشتباك بداية من نوفمبر 1973، لافتًة إلى أن إعادة الانتشار "ستبدأ" في 31 أكتوبر من ذات العام، عبر الطائرات التابعة لقيادة الجسر الجوي، بينها الطائرات العائدة من إسرائيل.

----------


## هــــــــانــا

> وأعيد أن من خلال العودة إلى التاريخ، فإنه من الواضح أن الولايات المتحدة لم تخلق إسرائيل، كما يعتقد البعض. نحن نعمل لمساعدة اللاجئين الفلسطينيين من خلال الانروا، في حين أننا نبقى أكبر دولة مانحة له أيضاً.
> 
> 
> لقد بينت التجارب السابقة أن آلام السلام أفضل من مصائب الحرب.


 
*فريق التواصل* 

*هناك مقولة أرسلها للقادة المؤمنين بحق الفلسطينيين في كل أرض فلسطين*
*(  إذا أردت شيئا فلن يكون حلما )* 

* إقامة دولة لليهود في فلسطين جلب الخراب والدمار لدول المنطقة المحيطة*
*فعندما بدأت العصابات الصهيونية تخطيطاتها لإقامة دولة خاصة بها بعد الوعد البريطاني من وزير خارجيتها بلفور الذي لم يكن يملك فلسطين ليمنحها للصهاينة  ..* 
*وجدت إسرائيل التأييد والدعم في المقام الأول من الولايات المتحدة  ..*
* فبالتالي وجود إسرائيل تم بدعم أمريكا أكثر من الوعد البريطاني  ..*
* وهذا ما تعلموه أنتم بالتأكيد وتحاولوا إنكاره .*

*أما عن قولك بأن أمريكا أكبر دولة مانحة ..*
* فسأستعير قول رئيس أمريكي سابق*
* ( أن أكثر ما يهمنا في الشرق الأوسط هو النفط وإسرائيل . ولكن إلتزاماتنا تجاه إسرائيل تجعلنا نتحمل عبء مصاريف باهظه علينا ان نأخذها من عائدات النفط )*

*فريق التواصل* 
*أعرف أنك لم تقرأ التاريخ ولا تعرف إلا ما بحوذتك من ملفات وإلا لعلمت أننا لم نحتاج يوما لمنح تقدم بل كنا نحن المانحين دوما قبل عام 1948 ..* 
*من بداية وجود عصابات صهيون على أرض فلسطين ونحن نستنزف كل يوم .*
*بلادنا  لها سنوات مهددة ليست من إسرائيل فقط ولكن من الولايات المتحدة التي تحاربنا وهي مختبئة وراء العلم الصهيوني .* 
*من حقنا كمتضررين أن نطالب بتعويضات ذات فوائد مركبة عن خسائرنا التي  تسببتم أنتم بها .. وليس مجرد منح تقدم* *.* 


* فريق التواصل* 
*تقولون 
( لقد بينت** التجارب السابقة أن آلام السلام أفضل من مصائب الحرب )*

*عن أي تجارب تتحدثون  ؟؟ أتمنى أن تعطيني مثال* 
*أنتم تروجون المقولات وكأنها من قول حكيم ..*
* وما هي إلا أقوال  لفرض الأمر الواقع  ..*
*العرب لم يختاروا الحرب مع عصابات صهيون إلا كدفاع عن حقهم المشروع في أراضيهم ..*
* وللحروب مصائب كثيرة  ..*
* أما السلام القائم على الظلم ما هو إلا سلام لفترة  ..* 
*  كهدنة مؤقتة ليس إلا ..*

*مع تحياتي*

----------


## فريق التواصل

> ]فريق التواصل [/size][/font][/color][/b]
> *تقولون 
> ( لقد بينت** التجارب السابقة أن آلام السلام أفضل من مصائب الحرب )*
> 
> *عن أي تجارب تتحدثون  ؟؟ أتمنى أن تعطيني مثال* 
> *أنتم تروجون المقولات وكأنها من قول حكيم ..*
> * وما هي إلا أقوال  لفرض الأمر الواقع  ..*
> *العرب لم يختاروا الحرب مع عصابات صهيون إلا كدفاع عن حقهم المشروع في أراضيهم ..*
> * وللحروب مصائب كثيرة  ..*
> ...


نحن نشير إلى العملية الصعبة التي تتم من خلال المفاوضات والتي عادةً ما تكون ناجحة بسبب اتخاذ الأطراف المعنية لتنازلات مؤلمة من أجل السلام. عبر التاريخ رأينا أمثلة قامت فيها الأطراف المعنية بالتنازل من أجل التوصل إلى اتفاق. إن القضية الايرلندية هي مثال حديث للآنف ذكره.

ما نود أن نراه بين العرب والإسرائيليين هو سلام شامل يتضمن أيضاً تلبية طموحات الشعب الفلسطيني في اقامة دولتهم. نحن لا نبحث عن مجرد هدنة مؤقتة بين الأطراف كما يعتقد البعض.

----------


## amshendy

انتم جيتم  برجلكم تانى
اهى فرصة نوريكم اللى معرفتوش تقروه
سلام ايه يا مساخر قصدى يا مساتر
الا على فكرة هو قرار مجل الامن الذى يعتبر القوات الامريكية قوة احتلال رقم كام؟



> فريق التواصل انتم ساعدتم وتساعدون الاسرائبلببن لا ننسى الفانتوم التى قتلت الاطفال فى بحر البقر الى الاطفال فى غزة
> كنتم تعلمون باعتداءاسرائيل على مصر و قى صباح الحرب وصلت سفينة التجسس الامريكية لمنطقة العمليات
> عطلتم اصدار قرارات مجلس الامن
> بالمناسبة ما رقم قرار مجلس الامن الذى يعتبر القوات الامريكية قوة احتلال للعراق ؟
> 
> http://www.almesryoon.com/showdetail...d=67364&page=1
> 
> قالت إنه وضع قواته في أقصى درجات التأهب.. وثيقة أمريكية: نيكسون قدم 13 ألف طن إمدادات عسكرية إلى إسرائيل خلال حرب أكتوبر
> 
> ...

----------


## هــــــــانــا

> نحن نشير إلى العملية الصعبة التي تتم من خلال المفاوضات والتي عادةً ما تكون ناجحة بسبب اتخاذ الأطراف المعنية لتنازلات مؤلمة من أجل السلام. عبر التاريخ رأينا أمثلة قامت فيها الأطراف المعنية بالتنازل من أجل التوصل إلى اتفاق. إن القضية الايرلندية هي مثال حديث للآنف ذكره.
>  .


*فريق التواصل*
*التنازلات المؤلمة بالتأكيد في نظركم لابد وأن يقدمها الجانب الفلسطيني * 
*أي ينسوا بلادهم وأراضيهم التي أغتصبت بأيدي الصهاينة
والضحايا الذين قتلهم الصهاينة بالسلاح الأمريكي* 
*لكن*
*هل يعلم آل صهيون بأن هناك حق مازال وراءه مطالب ؟*
*وما هي التنازلات التي يقدمها المغتصب ؟؟ * 

*حالة الصراع القائمة بين الطرفين الفلسطيني والصهيوني يغلب عليها طابع الحرب الطويلة ..*
* ولكنها من جانب أمريكا وأسرائيل ضد شعب أعزل يقاوم وبدون سلاح ..* 
*يريدون أن يوصلوهم إلى درجة من اليأس بحيث يرتضوا بأي حل* 
*ولكن صاحب الحق في الأرض هم الفلسطينيون*
* وأتمنى ألا يصل الحال بهم إلى طريق مسدود كما يأمل الأمريكان والصهاينة*


*القضية الأيرلندية يا فريق التواصل شئ مختلف تماما عن قضية فلسطين  .* 
*أي أنها بعيدة كل البعد عن المقارنة .* 
*ففي أيرلندا كانت الحرب بين أيرلنديين تجمعهم قومية ودين واحد مع إختلاف طائفي  وكانت الحرب بين منظمات مسلحة وكانت أيرلندا الشمالية تريد الإنضمام إلى بريطانيا وأيرلندا الجنوبية كانت تنادي بالوحدة والإستقلال .* 

*أما القضية الفلسطينية فهي حرب بين أصحاب الأرض ومغتصبيها  ولاجئين بالملايين ينتظرون العودة ومستوطنات تقام من جانب المغتصب غير الدعم الدولي للمغتصب على حساب صاحب الأرض* 

*فريق التواصل*
*العامل المشترك الوحيد في القضيتين هو   .. جورج ميتشل*

----------


## فريق التواصل

> *فريق التواصل*
> *التنازلات المؤلمة بالتأكيد في نظركم لابد وأن يقدمها الجانب الفلسطيني * 
> *أي ينسوا بلادهم وأراضيهم التي أغتصبت بأيدي الصهاينة
> والضحايا الذين قتلهم الصهاينة بالسلاح الأمريكي* 
> *لكن*
> *هل يعلم آل صهيون بأن هناك حق مازال وراءه مطالب ؟*
> *وما هي التنازلات التي يقدمها المغتصب ؟؟ * 
> 
> *حالة الصراع القائمة بين الطرفين الفلسطيني والصهيوني يغلب عليها طابع الحرب الطويلة ..*
> ...



لقد أصرت الإدارة الأمريكية على توقعها من إسرائيل القيام بتجميد نمو المستوطنات. ولقد زار المبعوث الأمريكي الخاص إلى الشرق الأوسط السيناتور جورج ميتشل المنطقة بشكل متواصل للاجتماع بالزعماء والبحث عن سبل لتسهييل المفاوضات.

لطالما انخرطت الولايات المتحدة في جهود لإقامة سلام دائم وحل شامل لإنهاء احتلال 1967 ولإقامة دولة فلسطينية مستقلة ومزدهرة وقابلة للحياة.  

كانت القضية الايرلندية مثال على الدبلوماسية الأمريكية الناجحة التي تمكنت من سد الفجوات بين الخلافات الحادة. وبالفعل ساهم السيناتور ميتشل في تحقيق هذا الهدف. نحن نتطلع إلى رؤيته يفعل الشيء نفسه في الشرق الأوسط. وفي نهاية الأمر، فإن إرادة الأطراف هي التي دائماً ما تضمن النجاح وتحدد نتيجة أي مسعى سياسي.

----------


## amshendy

> لإنهاء احتلال 1967 
> 
> 
> .


يالمناسبة  هو مين اللى ساعد اسرائيل فى احتلال 67 و مين اللى ارسل رسائل مؤكدة لدول عربية عبر الاتحاد السوفييتى ان اسرائيل لن تهاجم و مين اللى ارسل سفن التجسس لحظة انطلاق الحرب ومين اللى امد اسرائيل بطائرات الفانتوم التى قتلت الاطفال فى مدرسة بحر البقر وميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين 

بالمناسبة ماهو رقم قرار مجلس الامن الذى يعترف بالقوات الامريكية كقوة احتلال للعراق ؟

----------

